# MiPS Lost Mine [IC]



## mips42 (Aug 30, 2014)

History
  More than five hundred years ago, clans of dwarves and gnomes made an agreement known as Phandelver's Pact, by which they would share a rich mine in a wondrous cavern known as Wave Echo Cave. In addition to its vast mineral wealth it was quickly learned that the cave had immense magical power contained within its walls. Soon wizards from the surrounding areas arrived to the cave and worked with the gnomes to channel that energy creating what was known as the Forge of Spells. The nearby human town of Phandalin bustled as a market place for the sale of the rich minerals, crafts, and magical items that flowed out of the cave. But then darkness swept the region. A massive tribe of orc swept through the North and laid waste to all in their path.
  Quickly the orc learned of the Forge of Spells and along with a number of evilmercenary wizards assaulted the cave. The human wizards fought along with their dwarf and gnome allies to defend the Forge of Spells. Over the course of a ten-day a mighty battle ensued taking the lives of almost all involved. The spell battle raged between the opposing wizards eventually lead to the destruction of the cave and its entrance. The location of Wave Echo Cave was lost.
  Two hundred years ago the first tomes mentioning Wave Echo Cave surfaced in the Mage University's library in Neverwinter. Soon, the rumors spread and opportunists, lured by the promise of wealth and riches (magical and not) searched the hills around Phandalin for the entrance to the cave. The search continued for a century with no progress.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 30, 2014)

You all have spent the last four months or so working for a Dwarven patron by the name of Gundren Rockseeker. He's a miner, farrier of goods and a bit of an entrepreneur. During this time he's asked you to run errands, gather goods, even sent you out on one of his ships to the Shattered Isles. It's been a good job but, over the last week or two, you've hardly seen him. Also, yesterday when you did see him again, he asked you to meet him in his office this morning  and to 'keep it close to your breast', which is not normal.

[sblock]
Brachnuss played by Mudbunny
Caelynn Played by Superzero
Eddicus played by Tuxgeo
Garret played by PierceSG
Vottr played by Gamedoc
[/sblock]


----------



## GameDoc (Aug 30, 2014)

Vottr lumbers down the streets of Neverwinter, his great steel-headed maul resting over his shoulder and the long braids of his beard swaying as he goes.  He nods a friendly greeting to two Mintran mercenaries he meets, but as they pass out of view, the dwarf curses under his breath silently.  "... Neverember's lapdogs.  Man oughtta be run out o' town on a battering ram...".

His sour mood brightens as at last he comes to his destination, the office of his uncle: Gundren Rockseeker.  Seeing no one about, he plops down on the curb to wait for his uncle.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 30, 2014)

"_Curses, nothing of value at all in 'ere. I wonder if I would get paid in the end or not...", _as Garret curses silently in his heart while searching for valuables inside Gundren's office. Suddenly, Garret perks his ears up. He hears some one grumbling in the distance, must be a dwarf. Perhaps it is the nephew of Gundren. "_This isn't good, I have to get out of here fast._"

Garret climbs out of the back window, where he came in from, as silently as possible and close it behind him before making a big roundabout before walking towards the office from the front.

"Hi there, name's Garret. Might you be Mr. Rockseeker's nephew? I'm here to see Mr. Rockseeker by his request.", said Garret as he lowers his hood.


----------



## GameDoc (Aug 31, 2014)

"Aye.  Vottr Rockseeker, and well met."  Vottr looks the halfling up and down.  "Uncle's not in yet.  Should be around soon, I reckon.  Ye worked for him long?"


----------



## SuperZero (Aug 31, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

Cae was apprehensive as she approached Rockseeker's office. The whole thing was very odd, and she'd thought it best to be ready for everything--she'd packed gear last night and brought the backpack with her, and had made sure to prepare the defensive magic she knew. She had her focus crystal on hand.

"Vottr," she said, nodding politely at the dwarf as she saw him. She didn't see a need for disrupting his conversation more than that.


----------



## GameDoc (Aug 31, 2014)

Vottr glances over at Cae briefly and winks.  "Mornin', elfie."  He slaps a meaty hand at the boards next to where his massive pack rests, indicating Cae can drop her own beside it to unburden herself as they wait.  Of note, a shovel and miner's pick are strapped the the back, with a bucket tied on as well.

"Looks like Uncle Gundren hired on another hand," says Vottr, nodding at Garret.  "He was just about to tell me how he wound up with our lot."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 1, 2014)

After a few minutes, you see Gundren come stumping hurriedly up the street, still wiping his face from a quick breakfast. *'Ah! So good to see you again, Vottr. You, Caelynn and Garret should come inside. Hopefully the others will be here soon, for I have... news.'*


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 1, 2014)

Voter stands up with a grunt, heaves his pack over one shoulder and follows his uncle inside, eager for news.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 2, 2014)

mips42 said:


> After a few minutes, you see Gundren come stumping hurriedly up the street, still wiping his face from a quick breakfast. *'Ah! So good to see you again, Vottr. You, Caelynn and Garret should come inside. Hopefully the others will be here soon, for I have... news.'*




After hearing what Gundren said, Garret followed Vottr into Gundren's office.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 2, 2014)

As Eddicus Deane strolls calmly toward Gundren's office, he sees the back ends of the packs and the heels of three of Gundren's other employees disappearing through the front doorway of the office as they go inside. Eddicus hurries slightly, but no more than that: he doesn't push himself at all. (It's still "morning," after all. . . .) 

"Good Morning," he offers as he reaches the door. "I see we're meant to go inside." 

"I thought I'd swing by the bookseller's on the way, but that's not open yet," he offers by way of running commentary. "Looks as though some people are extending a long tenday-end." 

Eddicus does not remove his backpack because his short bow is still strapped to it: he would want to unstrap the bow again before setting down the pack.

[OOC: Eddicus Deane is speaking in Green -- because that rhymes.]


----------



## mips42 (Sep 3, 2014)

Gundren stumps into the office and motions for you to sit in the available chairs, then takes a brief minute to clear off some piles of paperwork muttering 'never enough time.'
 He then says *'I'm sure you are interested as to why the summons so I will get to the point.*
*'I am sure you are all aware of the story of Phandelvers' Pact, Wave Echo Cave and The Forge of Spells so I'll not retell old tales. What you do not know, in fact nearly no-one out side this room knows, is that my brothers and I think we may have actually found it. There are some caves to the south of the town of Phandalin and, while we're not entirely sure, we have the feeling one of them may be Wave Echo Cave! If we're right, this could make all of our fortunes.
  'I can't tell you much more about that simply because we don't yet know anything more. We're planning a survey in a few days but I need more supplies delivered before we can get started. This is where I'm hoping you all come in. I need your help. The damn High Road has been a bit...iffy these days. I lost a trade caravan last week at the hands of some damn goblin raiders!'* Gundren slams his mug down on the table.
*  'Because of the errands I've asked of you in the past, I'm sure I can trust you and would appreciate you escorting this wagon-load of tools and provisions for the survey to Phandalin.
 'I just got back into town yesterday and I'll be leaving again for Phandalin shortly with my friends Sildar Hallwinter and Dougal Marken, but the cart of provisions won't be ready to leave until tomorrow morning. I need the wagon taken to Barthen's Provisions in Phandalin where Elmar Barthen, a good friend of mine, will be waiting and will give you 10 gold pieces each for the task. Then meet up with Sildar, Dougal and I at the Stonehill Inn.
 'I know this is a lot to take in, but I need an answer. What do you say?'*


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 3, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

Cae saw no reason not to escort the cart. Frankly, if Rockseeker had just asked them to do that without giving out any of the other information, she probably would have agreed to do it.

But the entire expedition sounded fascinating, and if she wished to take part she'd have to be in Phandalin. She'd been considering a trip in that direction in any case... So there was certainly no reason to refuse the escort mission.

"I accept," she said, "Have no fear; I'm certain we can neutralize a few goblins."


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'm game for a hike," Eddicus agrees, grinning. "Do the preparations begin now if we're all going? I've heard of Phandalin; thought it was a ruin. Never been there. How do we find this Barthen's and this Stonehill once we get there? Landmarks? Just ask around?"


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 4, 2014)

"You can always count on me, Uncle," Vottr says with a smile.  "And if any goblins are fool enough to get in the way, they'll get a kiss from Sweet Meduna here," he adds, affectionately patting the head of his great maul.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 4, 2014)

mips42 said:


> **something something**...*will give you 10 gold pieces each...*something something**




Upon hearing someone will give each of the participants 10 gold, Garret agreed to it immediately even though he didn't catch what Gundren said while he was busy eyeing the room for valuables. "Yes, I agree to someone giving me 10 gold pieces!"


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2014)

*'Excellent! Glad to hear that! Take today to finish up any tasks you might have. The wagon of supplies will be at the south gate in the morning waiting for you.
 'Travel safely, friends and, should you encounter Brachnuss, let him know what is happening. I hope you won't be needing his sword but you never know.
 'We'll be waiting for you in Phandalin.'*
 With that, Gundren stands again and gives you all another hearty handshake, looks back at the piles of parchment he'd moved, shakes his head and begins to head out the front door again, then stops and turns back to you and states *'I don't suppose I have to tell you to keep this to yourselves but, do do that.*' and then walks out the door.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 4, 2014)

Vottr smiles as his uncle walks out the door, beaming at the thought of helping his kinfolk and bringing honor to his clan.  Suddenly, he furrows his bushy black eyebrows and purses his lips.  Turning to his new companions he asks: "Ah... anyone else know how to drive a wagon, or just me?"


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 4, 2014)

GameDoc said:


> Vottr smiles as his uncle walks out the door, beaming at the thought of helping his kinfolk and bringing honor to his clan.  Suddenly, he furrows his bushy black eyebrows and purses his lips.  Turning to his new companions he asks: "Ah... anyone else know how to drive a wagon, or just me?"




Garret turns his head as his sight follows Gundren's departure, then turn back to Vottr. "Where's the gold pieces?"


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 4, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> Garret... "Where's the gold pieces?"




Vottr stares suspiciously at the halfling for a brief second.  "At a tradin' post in Phandalin.  You'll have to ride along with us and make yerself useful to get yer share."  He looks Garret over with a soldier's eye and sees little in the way of a warrior.  "You any good with a bow or crossbow?  Might be you can ride #####* while I drive."



(* OOC - I gave no idea what the equivalent medieval term for riding shotgun would be, but that's what Vottr uses.)


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 4, 2014)

GameDoc said:


> Vottr stares suspiciously at the halfling for a brief second.  "At a tradin' post in Phandalin.  You'll have to ride along with us and make yerself useful to get yer share."  He looks Garret over with a soldier's eye and sees little in the way of a warrior.  "You any good with a bow or crossbow?  Might be you can ride #####* while I drive."
> 
> 
> 
> (* OOC - I gave no idea what the equivalent medieval term for riding shotgun would be, but that's what Vottr uses.)




"Oh...okay.", replied Garret after hearing Vottr. "And yeah, I'm pretty confident of my skills with the shortbow.", as Garret unsling the shortbow and held it out in his hands.

"Well, let's get paid then!", hurries Garret with his eyes sparkling.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 5, 2014)

mips42 said:


> With that, Gundren stands again and . . . stops and turns back to you and states *'I don't suppose I have to tell you to keep this to yourselves but, do do that.*' and then walks out the door.




"Thank you for the map and the directions," Eddicus observes sarcastically to the empty air. "Does anyone still in this room know how far Phandalin is from here? If you do, would you say?" 

Getting no response to this he adds, "I guess I'll spend the rest of my money on extra rations, then. . . ." 

He looks amusedly at Vottr and comments, "They probably already have a driver hired for this job. My guess is that our task is to _defend_ the cart, not to drive it. . . . Not that I'm doubting you _could_, '_khazad_ _kabr_.'" * 

The next morning, Eddicus is at the south gate and ready to set out, having spent his last 3 gold pieces on 6 days' rations the day before. (He has already added those to his pack load.) When they're ready to start, he squares his quiver of darts at his waist and comments: "I'm well enough armored to march in the point. Shall we let our caster take up the rear?" 

_(* = Right? Or whatever the actual Dwarvish phrase is for "good dwarf.")
_
Edit add: "Riding Guard" might be a useful phrase.


----------



## mudbunny (Sep 5, 2014)

[ooc - Sorry for the delay, real life got real busy for a while. All good to go now.]

Brachnuss handles the oxen with a deft touch, as would be expected from someone who has spent most of his life either as manual labour or transporting goods.

"Whoa there boys. Talking gently, to himself or the oxen isn't clear, Brachnuss looks around as he directs the wagon to the side of the road.  Now, according to master dwarf, I am supposed to look for another dwarf, who should be in the company of a halfling, an elf, and another human.

Ahh, there they are!! he says as his eyes alight upon the group.

Standing up, Brachnuss speaks loudly

Master Rockseeker!! 'Tis I, Brachnuss, I have the goods that we are being asked to transport.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 5, 2014)

Vottr nods at the newcomer and extends his hand.  "Well met, Brachnuss.  Thought we were goin' to have to be leavin' without you.  You can ferget all this 'Master' business an' just call me Vottr."

[OOC - will let others introduce themselves]


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 5, 2014)

"Good morning to you, Brachnuss," Eddicus agrees. "My name is Eddicus; and I'm almost even awake this early!" 

He smiles at Brachnuss, then steps aside to let the others introduce themselves. While they do that, Eddicus adjusts the strap holding his shield to his left arm, making sure it is properly in place.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 5, 2014)

"Garret, nice to meet you all.", introduced Garret as he eyed all of his "comrades" up and down discreetly for valuables on them. "_No, I shouldn't do that. I'm supposed to work with them.", _thought Garret to himself.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 6, 2014)

Vottr, ever the soldier despite himself, inspects the wagon's contents to make sure everything is stowed in an orderly and secure manner, and takes a mental inventory of the items to see if anything seems amiss.  He mutters to himself quietly as he goes.  From  there her proceeds to his companions, quietly examining their attire and gear.  

"Hmmm.  Archer... check.   Front-rank fighter (guess that'd be me)... check.  Wizard... check.   Healer... check.  Sneak... check."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

The morning has dawned cool but clear with the promise of warmer weather later in the day. The wagon is fairly heavily laden with barrels of crowbars, picks, and mattocks as well as timbers and rations. 
 The High Road lies ahead with Phandalin several days south and then east along the Triboar trail.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 8, 2014)

Eddicus says to the others, "If we pass muster, shall we get moving?" Suiting the action to the word, he walks around the oxcart and to the fore, looking back to see whether the others are starting to move as well. "If anybody has any good ideas about marching order, or scouting ahead, or other military stuff, this might be a good time to express it verbally."


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 8, 2014)

[OOC - is there room for any or all of us to ride in the wagon?]


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

GameDoc said:


> [OOC - is there room for any or all of us to ride in the wagon?]











*OOC:*


 there would be room for two Medium or one Medium and two Small people on the buckboard, one spot in the back and anyone else would need to ride on top of the provisions or walk alongside.
It's essentially this: http://www.bellewood-gardens.com/2007/Carousel Lavender_Wagon.jpg but with a pile of stuff in the back covered with huge oilcloth.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 8, 2014)

"Well, if I we want to be goin' as fast as possible," Vottr says,"Me and the halfling would ride on the wagon and you long-leggeds could take turns walkin'.  Not much of a scout meself, but if any of you are, yer welcome to go ahead."


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 8, 2014)

mips42 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> there would be room for two Medium or one Medium and two Small people on the buckboard, one spot in the back and anyone else would need to ride on top of the provisions or walk alongside.
> It's essentially this: http://www.bellewood-gardens.com/2007/Carousel Lavender_Wagon.jpg but with a pile of stuff in the back covered with huge oilcloth.












*OOC:*


Can Garret hide underneath the cloth and hide in there while peeping out to keep en eye out? If so, I would like a seat just right behind the front seats, underneath the cloth, with eyes out towards the front.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can Garret hide underneath the cloth and hide in there while peeping out to keep en eye out? If so, I would like a seat just right behind the front seats, underneath the cloth, with eyes out towards the front.











*OOC:*


 This is completely doable but if you are right behind the front seat looking forward, you'd be seeing lots of legs and possibly buttocks...


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 8, 2014)

"Oxen move slowly when pulling a load," Eddicus comments. "Any of us can keep up by walking. Therefore, it's not about speed. Instead, it's about weight: the more weight the oxen have to pull, the slower they go, and the longer it takes us to get to Phandalin. If Garret rides atop the cart, he has better aiming angles with his shortbow; if Vottr rides atop the cart, he has to climb down again to fight."

[OOC: Re: Scouting: Caelynn, Brachnuss, and Vottr are trained in Perception (+3 each). Eddicus (+5) and Garret (+7) are trained in Stealth. Conclusion: those of us who can observe best, cannot sneak; and those of us who can sneak, cannot observe best. There doesn't appear to be any obvious Scout in the party.]


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 8, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "Oxen move slowly when pulling a load," Eddicus comments. "Any of us can keep up by walking. Therefore, it's not about speed. Instead, it's about weight: the more weight the oxen have to pull, the slower they go, and the longer it takes us to get to Phandalin. If Garret rides atop the cart, he has better aiming angles with his shortbow; if Vottr rides atop the cart, he has to climb down again to fight."
> 
> [OOC: Re: Scouting: Caelynn, Brachnuss, and Vottr are trained in Perception (+3 each). Eddicus (+5) and Garret (+7) are trained in Stealth. Conclusion: those of us who can observe best, cannot sneak; and those of us who can sneak, cannot observe best. There doesn't appear to be any obvious Scout in the party.]




Upon hearing what Eddicus said, Garret climbed into the wagon and hid underneath the heavy cloth with his shortbow in hand and eyes wide open.








*OOC:*


 [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] Garret is actually trained in both Perception and Stealth. His perception is at a +4 and stealth at +7.  [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION] Then I will instead be hiding under the cloth to the left side then. Keeping a lookout while hiding. 
Also, I'll be in your care again mips42 (regarding rolls )


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 8, 2014)

Vottr: "Well, is foot speed ain't the priority, I can take point. Not a race that goes about upright won't tire out before a dwarf.   And maybe that the sight o' Sweet Meduna will deter any fool bandits layin' in wait. I'm pretty good with an ox team, though.  So let me know iffin' you need a break to stretch yer legs."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

Places chosen, Vottr snaps the reigns and the oxen move sullenly away from the bleak stone gatehouse and you begin the trek to fulfill your promise to Gundren.
 The day passes slowly but steadily with meal and water breaks, as well as wagon-driver changes as needed.
 The day fulfills its' promise soon enough with warm, humid weather replacing the cool of morning. The High road stretches out through the wilderness of trees and shrubs, as well as small wild fowl flitting through the air. In the early part of the day you pass several people and carts headed towards Neverwinter from outlying houses and farms, all reporting no trouble or signs of raiders.
 Near the end of the day, however, you are moving into the more rugged wilderness. The trees and shrubs are more wild and closer to the road here. Several times you spot what could be good ambush spots but nothing comes of them. Your pace continues until dusk begins to settle over the High Road.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 9, 2014)

Noting the changing terrain, Vottr scans for anything amiss.





Wisdom (Perception): 1d20+3=14


----------



## mips42 (Sep 9, 2014)

GameDoc said:


> Noting the changing terrain, Vottr scans for anything amiss.
> 
> 
> Wisdom (Perception): 1d20+3=14



OOC: Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 9, 2014)

mips42 said:


> OOC: Nothing out of the ordinary.




Garret, from his hiding spot with limited field of view, squinted his eyes and look for any spots that might be great for an ambush.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 9, 2014)

ooc: you see at least 3 places that could be used to ambush by-passers but none of them seem to be hiding any bandits or raiders. As dusk is rapidly approaching, do you want to camp?


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 9, 2014)

mips42 said:


> ooc: you see at least 3 places that could be used to ambush by-passers but none of them seem to be hiding any bandits or raiders. As dusk is rapidly approaching, do you want to camp?




[OOC: How close are we to Phandalin?]


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 9, 2014)

[OOC: It should be several days' march to Phandalin from Neverwinter, but I'm not sure any our characters know that, other than Brachnuss -- who apparently has driven carts and wagons a lot of the time in the past. If Brachnuss wants to tell the rest of the party anything he knows about distances, then I suspect he easily could. Our characters might even converse about such things; we don't have to wait until we're in a ducal court seeking aid before we start discussing things.]

[IC:]
"It's getting dark. Let's pick a good place to set up camp, off the road of course," Eddicus suggests placidly.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 9, 2014)

OOC: Yes, about 3-4 days from Neverwinter to Phandalin. So far, you've only been traveling for a day, so you are 1/3 to 1/4 of the way there.


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 9, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

Cae had let Vottr talk about strategy without interruption. He knew that better than she. Possibly.
She did think that, given how long they'd be traveling, all of them would inevitably want to take some turns riding and some walking... but his suggestions were fine as a general rule. And something they should stick to while in more dangerous terrain.
On that subject, as soon as she first spotted a potential ambush the elf had cast a simple abjuration on herself. It seemed better to be safe about such things.

But then darkness started to descend with no sign of trouble. Perhaps she'd been overcautious.
"Yes," she said with a nod when Eddicus suggested making camp, "perhaps it's time for our eventide repast, while there's still light enough for our company's human and halfling members to see. I must confess I'd been prepared for more excitement, although I suppose I shouldn't object that we've been unmolested."









*OOC:*


Sorry, we've had some bad storms here. Been intermittently doing damage control, having no power, and having unreliable internet.

Anyway, Cae casts _Mage Armor_ as soon as they enter the rougher terrain. It has an 8 hour duration, so that should be good.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 9, 2014)

Vottr stairs blankly a Cae for a moment, trying to comprehend what she just said.  Finally he gives up and assumes she was agreeing with Eddicus' suggestion to make camp.

"Aye!  Let's make camp."

The dwarf looks around for defensible positions in the event of an ambush.

[OOC: DM, let me know if there is an applicable ability or skill check for this].


----------



## mips42 (Sep 9, 2014)

OOC: Since you're looking for something specific, I think that would be Wisdom (Perception).


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Vottr:

Wisdom (Perception) (1d20+3=19)


----------



## mips42 (Sep 10, 2014)

You are able to find an area not too far from the road that is mostly level and would be fairly easily defensible if needed.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 10, 2014)

After the party has settled on the spot for setting up the camp, Garret started to look around him.









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION]. Garret is trying to look for a tree to rest in that has enough foilage that can hide him while not totally obscuring his sight. 
If he does find one around the camp, he will climb up the tree and rest there. If he doesn't, he will just set down his bedroll like the others.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 10, 2014)

Garret finds a suitable tree near the edge of the clearing and scrambles up into it's boughs.


----------



## mudbunny (Sep 10, 2014)

Brachnuss thinks a minute

"This is a good place to stop. If we push hard tomorrow, and the road favours us, we should only be one more night out in the field. This walking has been good. Far too long just doing quick trips here and there from the docks."

With that, Brachnuss slowly, but efficiently, backs the wagon up and unhitches the oxen, setting out feed and water for them after brushing them down and doing a thorough check of their hooves.


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 10, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

Caelynn unrolled her bedroll on a relatively flat surface, although since she didn't sleep she wasn't likely to employ it unless the temperature dropped more than she expected.
Not seeing anything else she needed to do, she gathered some dry sticks and threw them haphazardly into a pile in case the others wanted a fire; she knew how to do it properly, but the ability to light it with magic meant she didn't need to bother.

"My only provisions are some dried food," she said, "so I don't need a cooking fire, myself. Does anyone else?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 10, 2014)

"I brought mostly jerky, trail mix, and fresh fruit," Eddicus explains unnecessarily, "so I wouldn't have to cook. Walking is enough work for one day." 

Eddicus finds a fallen branch nearby and rams it into the ground. From his pack, he takes out a torch and lights it, then straps it onto the stick in the ground. "We have light," he offers, "though it won't last long. A lantern would be better." He settles down on a likely-looking spot. 

"Who wants first watch? Only two of us can see in the dark, as I understand it." He then takes his meal.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 10, 2014)

"All I got are dry rations meself," Vottr says as he spreads out his own bedroll.  "They're tough, but then again so am I.  Heh, I once bit the ear of an orc in a street brawl."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 10, 2014)

OOC: This stuff is great.


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 10, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

Jerky was too salty, and when she had meat Cae preferred a sweet sauce. But that was easily corrected with magic, and she could do the same for the others' food if any of them wished.

"Well, if anyone _does_ want the campfire, just ask. I can use a simple combustion spell to ignite it far more easily than any of you can correctly assemble and light it."

She turned to Eddicus. "As one of the two who can see in the dark, I'll take a shift in the middle of the night. You might know that elves don't sleep, exactly--my understanding is that interrupting your sleep is preferably avoided, correct? So I'll put myself to use and save one of you from that."









*OOC:*


_Prestidigitation_ to flavor food and possibly light the fire, in case that wasn't clear.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 10, 2014)

"_Everyone knows Halflings are all gourmet! How can I eat some overly salted and badly treated jerky!_", thought Garret.

"Ahem. I'll pass on the jerky, I've some rations on me.", said Garret as he took out some home-baked shortcakes and washes them down with a mouthful of honeyed water.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 10, 2014)

"Well, I've met Cae before, but can't say I knowed her all that well," Vottr says as the all settle in.  "It's good to know a bit of yer companions."

"You all know Gundren is me uncle.  Hadn't seen him or any of me kinfolk in years afore he came to Neverwinter.  I did a long stint in a Mintran mercenary company, but the fun wore off eventully.  Me mother'd send me letters ever so often to let me know what the family was up to.  When Gundren set up shop in Neverwinter, I put in for a transfer to Sabine's company so I could head this way and join him when me commission was up. Can't say I was sorry to leave that life behind.  Love me a good fight as much as the next dwarf and expect to be paid, but I'd just a soon it be for a good reason."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 11, 2014)

After a long day of traveling, it feels good to stretch and work out the kinks from the rough road. The night is cool and mostly clear with the stars and pale moon to keep you company.
 The night passes slowly, but uneventfully, save for a few dreams of faceless bandits and a sort-of creeping feeling of something scaly watching you.
 The morning dawns cloudy and cooler even than the day previous, threatening rain before the day is over.
 After brief meal, you are on the road again.
Just past mid-day, you reach the turnoff for the Tribor Trail. If The High Road was sketchy, the Tribor trail looks even more so.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 12, 2014)

[OOC: No way can I fit this in to Eddicus' patter, so here goes: Watch out for Dread setariP: "Tribor" is "robirT" spelled backward!] 

As the party leaves the High Road and starts onto the trail, Eddicus comments to Vottr: "In connection with your self-introduction last night, I didn't have much of consequence to add, but I guess I should say this anyway: I'm basically fresh out of seminary school, so I have little or nothing in the way of rank in our church hierarchy. The clerics who run the temples of Oghma tend to have far more experience, learning, and probably even wisdom than I have. My adventuring is a substitute for boring library work."


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 12, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

Cae nodded. "While I've certainly nothing against library work, at some point one needs actual practical experience to master one's lessons."
She frowned at the sketchy surroundings, then raised her focus crystal and muttered a few syllables, repeating her abjuration of the day before. "And on that subject... Best to be prepared for an altercation, I think."









*OOC:*


Casting _mage armor_ again.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 12, 2014)

"You said it true, elfie."

Vottr straightens his helm, cranes is neck from side to side to stretch it, and swings Meduna in a couple of wide arcs to loosen his arms.

"I'll take point.  Keep them bows handy back there, lads.  Lessen one of ye wants to sneak ahead and scout it out."

He then scans ahead for signs of likely ambush. [Though it's not likely to help**]


**Wisdom (Perception) (1d20+3=6)


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 12, 2014)

GameDoc said:


> "You said it true, elfie."
> 
> Vottr straightens his helm, cranes is neck from side to side to stretch it, and swings Meduna in a couple of wide arcs to loosen his arms.
> 
> ...




"Well. time to earn my keep.", Garret pulls down his hood and crept into the shadow with his short bow in hand.









*OOC:*


 @_*mips42*_. How well did I fare in doing sneaky things? 
Also, just for your information, Garret has a +7 to Stealth.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 12, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> "Well. time to earn my keep.", Garret pulls down his hood and crept into the shadow with his short bow in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  With only the slightest of noises, Garrett slips into the brush and trees.









*OOC:*


 As for rolls, you did exactly average so, overall, you did pretty well 1d20+7=17


----------



## mips42 (Sep 13, 2014)

About an hour after turning onto the Triboar trail, the promise of rain is fulfilled and a light mist begins to fall around you, followed shortly by a soaking downpour. The rain falls hard, making vision difficult, hearing almost as bad and turns the hard-pack trail into a slippery surface of wet, sucking mud.
 It looks as though this might last at least an hour, maybe more.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 14, 2014)

Vottr: "_*Clangeddin's beard!*_ Maybe we should pull off to the side 'till this dang storm passes.  Last thing we need is a wagon wheel stuck in the mud."


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 14, 2014)

"I heartily agree," Eddicus concurs. "What do you say, Brachnuss? Caelynn?" He looks around. "Ought we call out loudly enough to ask the sneak? Any observers might not yet know he's there -- but would if we yell."


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 14, 2014)

Garret appears seemingly out of nowhere behind Eddicus. "You ought to be more discreet in a place like this. Ah well, nevermind that. Come on, need me to help haul the wagon to the side of the road?", said Garret as he flexes his non-existent biceps.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 14, 2014)

Pulling the wagon to the side of the road, you are able to find a fairly rocky spot where the wagon wheels will not sink into the now-sodden ground.
 You are able to use some of the smaller timbers and the oilcloth to erect a mostly waterproof shelter and start a small fire to start drying clothing and more wood.
 The rain pours down for another hour or so and then fades to a light mist in the early evening.


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 15, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

"Well, that was an unfortunate delay," said Cae as she started to disassemble the makeshift camp, "and now our road will be all muddy. I've half a mind to suggest we just make camp for the evening, but I suppose it's really best to press on while we can.."


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 15, 2014)

Vottr: "I'm fer wondrin' if the road's still too muddy.  How long before it's dry enough not to risks gettin' stuck?"


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 15, 2014)

GameDoc said:


> Vottr: "I'm fer wondrin' if the road's still too muddy.  How long before it's dry enough not to risks gettin' stuck?"




After the arduous ordeal (for Garret anyway), "*wheezing panting sounds* Well, *gulp* I opt for waiting for the rain to subside and for the road conditions to be better before we start moving again. Not because I need rest though. *panting*", as Garret crawls under the shelter to get away from the rain, looking visibly fatigued.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 15, 2014)

Eddicus looks at the sky, and the waning light of day. 

"I half-agree with Caelynn." He looks at the rest of them and continues, "I mean her half a mind to stay here and make camp. It is already starting to get dark, and darkness aids ambushes. We may need to make a fire if we can find any dry wood nearby." 

He then offers to take first watch this time, for variety's sake.


----------



## mudbunny (Sep 15, 2014)

After unhitching the oxen and doing an abbreviated check, Brachnuss looks at the sky, then reaches down to feel the path, such as it is.

If it stops before morning, the path should be good to travel on and not risk getting stuck by mid-morning. The drainage looks good, and the base of the path is dirt, not clay. If no-one else minds, I will take the first shift in the morning. It will give me a chance to check over our oxen and make sure that they are OK.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 15, 2014)

Around sundown, the rain finally lets up but the clouds remain, making for a murky night. The night passes uneventfully, if a bit soggily. the morning dawns cloudy but it it seems as though the rain will hold off, at least for now and the trail looks like it could take the wagon as long as you avoid the deeper ruts.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 16, 2014)

After a slow breakfast in the low-angled light of morning, Eddicus works with the others to break camp and to ensure that everything is stowed securely on the wagon. When the party is ready to move, he strides to the fore. "Maybe Phandalin by sundown?" he asks encouragingly.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 16, 2014)

"I certainly hope so. The faster we get this done, the faster we get paid.", comment Garret with a sparkle in his eyes.


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 17, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

"I think that's feasible," said Caelynn as she fitted her pack back into place and slipped her focus crystal in hand.
"Well, assuming no more significant delays, of course."


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 17, 2014)

Vottr slings on his pack and rests Meduna over his shoulder.  "Let's get to it then!  Are we proceedin' with caution or at a good pace?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 17, 2014)

Eddicus replies to Vottr with a smirk, "If you can get a _'good pace'_ out of these oxen, burdened as they are by a wagon, I would love to see it. We'll keep our guard up as we go -- however slowly the oxen go. Right?"


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 18, 2014)

Vottr: "Guess I'll take point again.  Let's go."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 18, 2014)

The trail is soft but manageable and you are able to get the oxen to a decent speed by sticking to the side of the Triboar Trail where the vegetation keeps the soil more solid.
 Around noon, about a hundred feet ahead of you, you see something blocking the road. As the cart draws nearer, you are able to tell that they are horses. The stench of death is strong.

 Garrett: [sblock] You're reasonably sure that you've seen _something_ in the trees on the south side of the trail but haven't been able to get a good look.[/sblock]


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 18, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

Cae's first thought was to leave the wagon where it was while they investigated. Her second thought was that it might be a trap from someone who would try to steal it while they were doing that.
In any case, she worked the same protective spell she'd cast several times now as she scanned the roadblock.
"Someone should take a closer look at that," she said, although she didn't move herself beyond coming forward to stand level with the oxen.









*OOC:*


Mage armor
Perception 16


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 18, 2014)

SuperZero said:


> "Someone should take a closer look at that,"





"Aye." Vottr says grimly, squares his shoulders, gets a good two-handed grip on his weapon, and starts to move up.  He takes a step then pauses and says "Be a good lot and keep me covered," before proceeding.


Wisdom (Perception) (1d20+3=20)


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 18, 2014)

mips42 said:


> The trail is soft but manageable and you are able to get the oxen to a decent speed by sticking to the side of the Triboar Trail where the vegetation keeps the soil more solid.
> Around noon, about a hundred feet ahead of you, you see something blocking the road. As the cart draws nearer, you are able to tell that they are horses. The stench of death is strong.
> 
> Garrett: [sblock] You're reasonably sure that you've seen _something_ in the trees on the south side of the trail but haven't been able to get a good look.[/sblock]





"Hold your horse. Erm..I mean, oxen. I think I've spotted something in the foilage to the south of us, behind the trees. Not sure what it is though but it will do us good if we be caution.", Garret whispered, but loud enough for the party to hear while still kept himself hidden under the cloth with his shortbow readied.









*OOC:*


@mips42 Could I have a roll to check if I have kept myself hidden?


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 18, 2014)

"I'm with you," Eddicus calls. He strides forward to catch up with Vottr. As though trying to give an impression of cluelessness, he comments a little too loudly, "Are those _Death Horses_? There mought be necromancy afoot!" He walks near the north side of the trail, keeping his shield between himself and the foliage on that side. (He leaves his right hand free in case of distant assailants, because the _sacred flame_ cantrip has a range of 60 feet, whereas his darts are at their best within 20 feet.)


----------



## mips42 (Sep 18, 2014)

*OOC:*


 Garrett: 1d20+7=15
 Death horses? LOL!


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 18, 2014)

Vottr rests his maul back over one shoulder and slowly draws a handaxe from his belt with he free hand.  

"Death Horses...?  Do ya mean _dead_ horses?"  He says loudly.  "Maybe they're fresh enough to butcher up with me axe here.  You ever et horse meat before?  Pretty tasty.  Just what is a Death Horse anyway, Ed?"

He keeps an age on the spot Garrett mentioned as they advance carefully.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 20, 2014)

"Ah, the old stories of Death Horses! They can do aught of _horse-play_ despite being dead. They can grapple an-one with a hold called a _fet-lock_, from which few beings can ever escape!" 

Aeiyan rattles on a bit more in the same vein as the duo approaches the carcasses on the trail, while the rest of the party do whatever they do.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 20, 2014)

You cautiously move up the trail toward the horses, the trees and brush are quite close here with a short, steep embankment on either side. As you cautiously approach closer, within roughly twenty feet, you can see that the three horses are quite dead and have been for about a day.
 Each one has been peppered with small, black-fletched arrows. The horses saddlebags lie a short distance away, their contents strewn about the trail.

 Vottr:



Spoiler



You would recognize one of the horses as belonging to Gundren. It was his favored riding horse.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 21, 2014)

"Gundren's horses," Vottr mutters to Eddicus quietly and then moves in the direction of the saddlebags, keeping a wary on the the suspicious area previously noted.  _By Moradin's Forge, I'll grind the bones o' any fool what's harmed me uncle_, he swears to himself.


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 21, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

"Find anything?" Caelynn asked, approaching curiously. At least, that was what she hoped it looked like. 
Her real intent was to ensure that she and the others could reach each other. 









*OOC:*


Staying within 60 feet of the others.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 24, 2014)

Vottr looks over his shoulder at Caelynn and switches briefly to the dwarvish tongue: "<Gundren's horse, full o' arrows.  Be ready for trouble.>"*



*<translated from dwarvish>


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 24, 2014)

Eddicus does not follow Vottr in the direction of the strewn contents of the saddlebags, but stands within 20 feet of the fallen horses and scrutinizes the arrows in the corpses of the horses to see which direction the majority of the arrows came from: from the elevated North bank or the elevated South bank. He also looks to see the location of any arrows that somehow missed the horses and their riders, and that were damaged as they struck rock or earth, for he thinks that broken ammunition would have been left behind by the ambushing archers. 

[OOC: Does Ed need to make a check to see the direction of the arrows?] 

He calls out to Caelynn and Vottr in dwarvish, <"What manner of being uses such small, black-fletched arrows?">*


*<translated from dwarvish>


----------



## mudbunny (Sep 24, 2014)

Brachnuss looks at the dead horses and sighs.

Always the beasts of burden that get the short end of the stick.

[OOC - Can Brachnuss use a combination of Perception and Animal handling to get an idea of what happened? ie, if the attack happened here or elsewhere, also how long ago it happened?]


----------



## SuperZero (Sep 25, 2014)

*Caelynn Amastacia*

"<Something small, I suppose,>"* answered Caelynn. She was fluent enough, but she spoke Dwarvish with an accent. "<Goblins, kobolds... probably not gnomes.>"

Whether Gundren had even made it past this point was going to be an important question shortly, but first they had to deal with the likely ambush at hand.


*<translated from Dwarvish>


----------



## mips42 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Ambush!*

It takes only a moment or two to realize that the arrows are goblin made, likely came from the road itself (as opposed to one side or the other) and that the horses have been dead for about a day, two at most.
 While looking about the area, you also find an oilcloth map case that has had the lid torn off.
 Suddenly, just as you begin to look around for a possible ambush, you see five previously-hidden, green skinned goblins who launch a hail of arrows!
 Two of the arrows thump solidly into Vottr, one in the upper thigh and the other in the lower chest, leaving him reeling in pain.
 The third arrow sinks deep into Brachnuss' calf.
 The fourth arrow pierces Eddicus' leather, leaving a black shaft protruding from his abdomen.
 The final arrow finds its mark in Caelynn, leaving a nasy gash on her upper arm.
 Four of the Goblins immediately disappear back into the brush, the fifth draws a ugly-looking short sword and bolts towards Vottr.

* Combat Order *
Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
Caelynn 8
Goblins 8

[sblock]
Brachnuss 1d20+4=21, 1d20+4=10 5 dmg
Vottr 1d20+4=23, 1d20+4=21 5 dmg
Vottr 1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=17 5 dmg
Eddicus 1d20+4=7, 1d20+4=19 5 dmg
Caelynn 1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=17 5 dmg

Advantage can be NASTY...

Goblin Stealth checks[sblock]
1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=14
[/sblock]

Init checks
Brachnuss 1d20+3=16
Caelynn 1d20+2=8
Eddicus 1d20+2=13
Garrett 1d20+3=19
Vottr 1d20=15
Goblins 1d20+2=8

I realize kind of a lot got covered here, but there ya go.
  @_*PierceSG*_,, I am presuming you were attempting to be stealthy. The goblins   have no idea where you are or, really, that you're there at all. 
so, you're up.
[/sblock]


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 25, 2014)

OOC: Are they within range for a thrown handaxe?


----------



## mips42 (Sep 25, 2014)

OOC: The on you can see most definitely is.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 25, 2014)

Garret, with a swift motion stood up from his cover with his bow in his hand, nocks an arrow and lets loose towards one of the goblin that is waving his sword about, which is kind of is asking for it.

At the very moment the arrow left the shortbow, Garret immediately head towards one of the bush and attempts to seek cover in it.









*OOC:*


@mips. Garret would shoot at the goblin that is running towards Vottr, which I assume I'll have advantage on it. Then he would go into the nearest cover. And IIRC, hiding requires an action for now or can I use my bonus action for it?


----------



## mips42 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Garret*

Garret appears out of the brush on the north side of the road, the same side where the Goblins disappeared, nocks and fires an arrow at the approaching goblin.
 The Goblin never even sees Garret as the arrow flies straight and true and buries itself into the goblins' skull, killing it instantly.
 Garrett then turns and moves back into the undergrowth in search of the other goblins.

[Sblock]
  I checked and hiding is an action, as is attacking. So, you can  hide or attack in the same turn but not both, unless you have a special  feature that says otherwise.
 As a halfling you can hide EASIER (In light to medium cover instead of full) but not more often. Also, once you've hidden in a particular location and been seen, you can't hide in that EXACT spot again as, in theory, the other party now knows to look there.
 Hope that helps.

to hit with advantage 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=24
Damage with sneak attack 1d8+2=10, 1d6=3
Awesome rolls!
[/Sblock]

Brachnuss 16
Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19
@_*mudbunny*_, your turn.


----------



## mudbunny (Sep 29, 2014)

Brachnuss breaks into a run, aiming to head off the goblin heading towards Vottr. As he gets close, the goblin he was heading for drops with an arrow to the kn...errr...head. As the body crumples, Brachnuss jumps over the body and continues into the thicket that the remaining goblins slid back into.










*OOC:*


DAMMIT. Fixed


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 29, 2014)

mudbunny said:


> Brachnuss breaks into a run, aiming to head off the goblin heading towards Vottr. As he gets close, he takes a swing with his sword, making sure to finish the movement in between Vottr and the goblin.












*OOC:*


The goblin that is running towards Vottr is dead. An arrow to the kn...I mean head.


----------



## mudbunny (Sep 29, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The goblin that is running towards Vottr is dead. An arrow to the kn...I mean head.




Fixed in my previous post. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 29, 2014)

Brachnuss barrels into the trees and scrub on the north side of the trail, looking to suss out the goblins but is unable to find them.

Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19Brachnuss 16
 [MENTION=53915]GameDoc[/MENTION], you're up
​


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 29, 2014)

"Sneaky @&$%# gobbers!"  Vottr sneers and spits on the corpse of the one at his feet.  "Good shot, Garret! Keep 'em comin'!"  he says then moves up to the thicket and readies himself to hurl his axe the first goblin that emerges.

OOC: move then ready to take reaction when the goblins pop up, assuming I'm interpreting the rules correctly.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 30, 2014)

Eddicus hurries after Vottr calling, "Don't get too far ahead. . . ." 

Catching up with Vottr outside the thicket, Eddicus touches the dwarf's shoulder and intones, "By the Glorious Light of Knowledge – _Cure Wounds_." 

[That's one spell slot used today. Vottr gets to regain hit points equal to 1d8 +2 (WIS mod.) +3 (Disciple of Life bonus).]
1d8+5 -> [2,5] = (7) 
BBCode 1d8+5=7

Moving away from the thicket again, Eddicus calls: "Brachnuss! Don't make yourself a target!" He presses his back against the cliff face on the same side of the road as the thicket into which the goblins disappeared, in order to present a narrow target to unseen enemies.


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 30, 2014)

Vottr [to Eddicus]: "Much obliged!"


----------



## mips42 (Sep 30, 2014)

ooc: Vottr has a readied action to throw an axe if the Goblins reappear, Eddicus uses his action to heal Vottr.

Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
Vottr 15
Eddicus 13

 @_*SuperZero*_, your turn.


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 2, 2014)

mips42 said:


> ooc: . . .
> @_*SuperZero*_, your turn.




[OOC:  [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION], I think you might get quicker responses from people if you would use the "MENTION" tags instead of typing the "@" sign in front of people's screen names. (All you got in the quote above is a HTTP hyperlink to SuperZero's user profile. That, by itself, doesn't give the named user any electronic Notifications; but using "MENTION" tags does give Notification.)]


----------



## mips42 (Oct 2, 2014)

[MENTION=6690219]SuperZero[/MENTION]it is your turn.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 4, 2014)

Caelynn, seeing no more monsters, move to put some of the wagon between her and where she last saw the Goblins, hoping it will help protect her, and readies a spell should they re-appear.

Goblins 8
Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
Vottr 15
Eddicus 13Caelynn 8
​


----------



## mips42 (Oct 4, 2014)

The four goblins burst from the brush on the north side of the trail, Vottr immediately launches a hand axe at one of them. The axe flies true and solidly thumps into the Goblins shoulder, spinning it and dropping it to the ground. It looks back at you with evil intent, crawls back to its feet begins to try and move toward you, reaching for a ugly-looking blade.
 Caelynn Launches a firebolt at a second goblin which catches it just as it is attempting to get out of the way. It, too, begins to move toward you reaching for an ugly blade.
 The third and fourth goblins launch arrows at Caelynn as they cross the trail but only manage to hit the wagon.
 On the south side of the trail, one is able to easily slip into the foliage and disappear, the other thrashes through and attempts to hide behind a small tree but only succeeds in shielding himself from the road.

Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
 [MENTION=6295]Garrett[/MENTION], the Goblins have crossed the trail, away from you and Brachnuss.


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 4, 2014)

[OOC: That's  [MENTION=82463]PierceSG[/MENTION] of course.]


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 4, 2014)

Garret pops out of the bush and immediately fired a shot at the goblin with glowing embers on it, seems like a logical choice to shoot at something that is glowing. And then move back behind a tree.









*OOC:*


Garret will fired at the goblin which Caelynn shto a fire bolt at and if possible moves behind a tree or otherwise moves into a bush.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 5, 2014)

@_* PierceSG *_
 OOC:There are 2 goblins approaching the wagon (one is quite injured, the other slightly), a third that tried to hide and the fourth one that slipped into the brush. Are you not attempting to reach any of the 3 you can see?


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 6, 2014)

mips42 said:


> @_* PierceSG *_
> OOC:There are 2 goblins approaching the wagon (one is quite injured, the other slightly), a third that tried to hide and the fourth one that slipped into the brush. Are you not attempting to reach any of the 3 you can see?











*OOC:*


I will change what I've posted


----------



## mips42 (Oct 6, 2014)

Garretts arrow flies true and lodges into the goblins torso. It youwls in pain but still keeps approaching.

Brachnuss 16
Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19
@_*Mudbunny *_is next up


----------



## mudbunny (Oct 6, 2014)

So I am in the bushes near where the 3rd (hiding unsuccessfully behind a tree) and 4th goblin (hiding successfully) are, right??


----------



## mips42 (Oct 6, 2014)

The goblins were on the north side of the trail (where you are/were), two are on the trail approaching Vottr and the wagon, the other two went to the south side of the trail where one is trying (poorly) to use a tree for cover.


----------



## mudbunny (Oct 7, 2014)

Brachnuss, after seeing that the goblins are no longer in this bush, turns around and rushes to put himself in between Vottr and the goblins rushing at him, swinging at the one that looks the most wounded.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 7, 2014)

Emerging from the trees and scrub, Brachnuss takes a brief moment to drag a leaf or two off his face and sees the wounded Goblin approaching Vottr. With a grunt of determination, he pulls the greatsword from his back and rushes to intercept the goblin before it can reach Vottr. The goblin sees him and turns to face the threat.
 Brachnuss brings the heavy blade down upon the Goblin, who manages to get it's shield up, but the massive blade shears through the shield, as well as the Goblins arm, and the creature falls to the ground.

Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
@_* GameDoc*_ Vottr is next up.


----------



## GameDoc (Oct 7, 2014)

Vottr charges to meet the goblins advancing on him and seeing Brachnuss fell one, he veers to meet the other. As he closes the distance he roars a battle cry to his patron deity - "_Clangeddin...!_" - and raises Meduna over his head to swing at his foe.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 9, 2014)

'CLANGEDDIN!' Vottr cries as he rushes the nearest goblin. With the fury of his people he swings at the goblin is able to twist so that the weapon bounces off of it's armor. The Goblin snarls and give you a evil glare.

Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
 [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION], Eddicus is up next.


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 9, 2014)

Drawing a dart as he goes, Eddicus moves away from the cliff to a place where he has a clear shot at the goblin, while also making sure that he is not between the goblin and the wagons. 

Eddicus makes a ranged attack at the goblin by throwing the dart at it.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 9, 2014)

Eddicus moves up beside the wagon, draws a line on the Goblin near the brush and throws it hard. The dart flies well but the goblin deftly ducks behind the tree while the dart sticks, quivering, into the trunk.

Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
 [MENTION=6690219]SuperZero[/MENTION], it is Caelynns' turn.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 12, 2014)

Caelynn again conjures a firebolt and casts it towards the goblin and, this time, it fails to get out of the way. The goblin screams in pain as arcane fire licks on it's clothing and armor but does not fall.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 12, 2014)

The goblin who was scorched by Caelynn limps up to Vottr and screams 'Dwarf scum!' as it attempts to get through Vottrs' defenses but it is unable to do so.
 The Second goblin who attempted to hide behind a tree launches an arrow at Brachnus. The arrow flies true but Brachnus is able to deflect it at the last moment.
 The third goblin who had hidden also fires a arrow at Vottr, this one flies true and lodges painfully into Vottrs' lower calf.

Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
[mention=82463]PierceSG [/mention], it is Garrets turn.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 13, 2014)

mips42 said:


> The goblin who was scorched by Caelynn limps up to Vottr and screams 'Dwarf scum!' as it attempts to get through Vottrs' defenses but it is unable to do so.
> The Second goblin who attempted to hide behind a tree launches an arrow at Brachnus. The arrow flies true but Brachnus is able to deflect it at the last moment.
> The third goblin who had hidden also fires a arrow at Vottr, this one flies true and lodges painfully into Vottrs' lower calf.
> 
> ...




"_Geez, things are going great right now._", thought Garret as he pops out behind his cover and took a shot at the goblin whom fired a shot at Vottr before moving back behind the tree.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 17, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> "_Geez, things are going great right now._", thought Garret as he pops out behind his cover and took a shot at the goblin whom fired a shot at Vottr before moving back behind the tree.




Garret peeks out of his hiding spot and is able to target the Goblin using the tree for cover. He draws his bow a patiently waits. As the Goblin peeks out to try to see where his comrades are, Garret lets the arrow fly. It streak across the open trail and buries, fletching deep, into the Goblins flesh throat. The Goblin , gasping, gurgling, and clawing at the arrow, falls to the ground.

ooc: Nothing like a natural 20. Awesome shot.

Brachnuss 16
 Vottr 15
 Eddicus  13
Caelynn 8
 Goblins 8
 Garrett 19
 [MENTION=56746]mudbunny[/MENTION]Brachnus is up and the only foe remaining is the one hiding on the south side of the trail.


----------



## mudbunny (Oct 18, 2014)

Well done my friend!! Brachnuss yells.

Keep an eye out, I am going to try to flush out the one on the south side!!

Brachnuss runs towards a spot about 10 feet left of the approximate position of the hiding goblin, hoping to draw it out. he goes a couple of feet into the brush on that side of the trail, but not far enough that he can't be seen.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 19, 2014)

Brachnuss wades into the trees and brush on the south side of the trail looking to flush out the remaining goblin.

Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
 [MENTION=53915]GameDoc[/MENTION], it is Vottrs' turn (I forgot to mention the 5 damage from the last arrow, sorry about the omission.)


----------



## GameDoc (Oct 20, 2014)

"Hmph!" Vottr snorts with a cruel grin, stepping heavily on the dead goblin before him as he moves towards Brachnuss and readies to throw an axe if the last goblin pops up again.



OOC: By my calculations, I have 8 hp remainin.  Let me know if I'm wrong.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 21, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Garret peeks out of his hiding spot and is able to target the Goblin using the tree for cover. He draws his bow a patiently waits. As the Goblin peeks out to try to see where his comrades are, Garret lets the arrow fly. It streak across the open trail and buries, fletching deep, into the Goblins flesh throat. The Goblin , gasping, gurgling, and clawing at the arrow, falls to the ground.
> 
> ooc: Nothing like a natural 20. Awesome shot.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Woot! If only my luck was as great for lottery...


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 21, 2014)

[OOC: Vottr started with 13 HP. He took a total of 10 damage from 2 hits in the Surprise Round, leaving him at 3 HP. Eddicus healed Vottr for 7, bringing him back up to a relatively high 10 HP. Vottr just took an arrow to the calf. I think that might leave him at 5 HP currently.]

Eddicus goes to join Brachnuss to bring the fight to the hidden goblin on the south side of the trail, but Eddicus stays just a step behind Brachnuss in case healing is needed. He draws his dagger because he is not sure whether he needs a melee or a ranged attack. 

Readied action: If the hidden goblin appears, Eddicus will attack it with his dagger. 

(He leaves the scorched goblin to the tender mercies of Vottr and Caelynn.)

_Edit Edit: Cleanup; and readying an action instead of spending the turn "searching."_


----------



## mips42 (Oct 23, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Vottr started with 13 HP. He took a total of 10 damage from 2 hits in the Surprise Round, leaving him at 3 HP. Eddicus healed Vottr for 7, bringing him back up to a relatively high 10 HP. Vottr just took an arrow to the calf. I think that might leave him at 5 HP currently.]



OOC: This.

 Eddicus moves up past Vottr and the quite-dead goblins to just behind Brachnuss and pulls a wicked looking dagger, searching the scrub for the well-hidden goblin.

Caelynn 8
Goblins 8
Garrett 19
Brachnuss 16
Vottr 15
Eddicus 13
 [MENTION=6690219]SuperZero[/MENTION], Caelynn is up again.


----------



## GameDoc (Oct 23, 2014)

OOC:  HP total noted.  Didn't quite catch that it was the goblin on me killed by the others.  If I need to revise my action let me know.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 24, 2014)

GameDoc said:


> OOC:  HP total noted.  Didn't quite catch that it was the goblin on me killed by the others.  If I need to revise my action let me know.



OOC: Go ahead and revise.


----------



## GameDoc (Oct 24, 2014)

mips42 said:


> OOC: Go ahead and revise.




Done


----------



## mips42 (Oct 26, 2014)

OOC: I may seek another player for Caelynn if Superzero doesn't return...

 Seeing the goblins fall, Caelynn readies another firebolt if it should be needed.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 27, 2014)

The final goblin again emerges from the brush and rushes toward the north side of the trail with Eddicus and Brachnuss close behind. Vottr throws his ax at the moving target, leads him with his throw and buries the handaxe in the poor creatures skull, killing it instantly.
 The bushes north and south of the trail seem much quieter following the brief fight.
OOC: Boy, two 20's in a row...


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 28, 2014)

Right after the last goblin falls to the ground, dead, Garret emerges from his hiding place and started pillaging the dead corpses, trying to recover some of his spent ammunition as well as hoping to be lucky to get some valuables out of the goblins though he is pretty sure they are dead broke.


----------



## GameDoc (Oct 28, 2014)

Vottr retrieves his axes, wiping the gore from the blades on the fallen goblins' clothing.  "Serves ye right, ye nasty little gobbers," he grumbles.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 28, 2014)

Searching the bodies turns up 20 silver eagles and a half-dozen copper. Through careful manipulation, Garret is able to retrieve all but one of the arrows but 2 will need to be re-tipped.
 You also find a rough piece of parchment with writing in the goblin tongue on it.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 28, 2014)

"These goblins are richer than I thought, and dang it about the arrows.", exclaimed Garret as he sits down and took out some arrow heads from his backpack and started to re-tip the 2 arrow shafts.









*OOC:*


Do I need to actually keep track of the arrows or it is just flavoring?


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 28, 2014)

Eddicus wonders aloud, "Is it over now? Did we kill them all?" He conveniently leaves out the fact that he personally didn't kill, or even hit, any of them. Finally gathering the fact that the fight is over, he remembers to resheath his dagger, and he goes to retrieve his thrown dart that struck a tree. 

Eddicus offers to help Brachnuss attach the ropes to the corpses of the dead horses in the road so the team of oxen can drag the corpses off the road in order to clear a path for the wagon. 

"What does the parchment say? Has anyone read it yet? Does it mention whether any recent victims of this gang are dead or alive?"


----------



## mips42 (Oct 28, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do I need to actually keep track of the arrows or it is just flavoring?











*OOC:*


 if you want to keep track of the arrows, you certainly can but, for me, it's flavor.


----------



## GameDoc (Oct 29, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Eddicus wonders aloud, "Is it over now? Did we kill them all?"...




"It ain't over 'til I'm knowing me uncle is safe!" Vottr exclaims. "Still, I ain't one for rushin' in without a plan or at the risk of makin' a bigger mess.  I may have me a thick skull, but I ain't no idjit."


----------



## mips42 (Oct 31, 2014)

OOC: FWIW, the combat IS over, now it's up to you what you want to do.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 31, 2014)

After having re-tip the arrows and looting the goblins, Garret headed over to the dead horses and start rummaging through the mess, seeing what he can find.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 1, 2014)

*cart*

OOC: I'm assuming you meant the cart you were driving as it's the only cart here...
You find: Some loose timbers, adzes, pickaxs, mattocks, shovels, a barrel of hard tack, hammers and pitons as well as some miscellaneous other things like lanterns and oil. Basically a cart full of common mining tools and supplies, all covered with a large oilcloth. You'd estimate the contents worth about 50 gold crowns to the right buyer.


----------



## PierceSG (Nov 2, 2014)

mips42 said:


> OOC: I'm assuming you meant the cart you were driving as it's the only cart here...
> You find: Some loose timbers, adzes, pickaxs, mattocks, shovels, a barrel of hard tack, hammers and pitons as well as some miscellaneous other things like lanterns and oil. Basically a cart full of common mining tools and supplies, all covered with a large oilcloth. You'd estimate the contents worth about 50 gold crowns to the right buyer.












*OOC:*


Oh, the dead horses aren't with a ruined cart? If so, I will edit it to only searching the dead horses then.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 2, 2014)

Around the horses corpses you can find the saddlebags from both horses as well as a large map case, all of which are empty.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 3, 2014)

After Garret finishes searching the corpses, Eddicus says, "What's our next task? I could use a rest to bind wounds. Then are we going to search for the tracks of the dead goblins, to backtrack to where they keep their captives?" 

"I think," he adds, "we should clear the road of corpses and combat-park the wagon and oxen if we're heading away from this road on a rescue mission today."


----------



## GameDoc (Nov 5, 2014)

"I'd be for hiding the wagon and seeing if we can track them," Vottr says.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 7, 2014)

[OOC: Absent any other posts for two days, I guess we're taking a short rest, and binding wounds. 

Should we roll separately for how much HP we regain, or have mips42 roll for each of us?]


----------



## mips42 (Nov 8, 2014)

ooc: sure. go for short rest. Roll your own. I'm good.


----------



## GameDoc (Nov 8, 2014)

Hit Dice Roll (1d10+5=14)

OOC: Vottr is back up to full strength.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 8, 2014)

Hit Dice: 1d8+1=8

[OOC: Eddicus heals back to full health.]


----------



## PierceSG (Nov 8, 2014)

Garret takes out a whetstone and starts sharpening his dagger and rapier, as his fellow adventurers took out some dices and started playing with them.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 9, 2014)

After a brief rest, you struggle for a minute to try to move the horses' corpses and then get the bright idea to unhook the oxen from the wagon and use them to drag tho horses bodies off the trail. Once that is completed, a few minutes of intense searching finds a rough trail heading north into the woods. Investigation reveals several sets of goblin footprints around this rough trail. It looks like this might be a trail towards the goblins' lair.


----------



## GameDoc (Nov 10, 2014)

Vottr: "Well then, who's wantin' to scout ahead, hmmm?"


----------



## PierceSG (Nov 10, 2014)

Upon hearing what Vottr said, Garret stood up and volunteered to scout ahead. He pulled his hood up and ran into the foilage ahead.









*OOC:*


@mips42 If need be, could you help me roll the appropriate dice rolls? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 10, 2014)

[OOC: Since SuperZero hasn't visited EN World since 24th September, he hasn't been able to have Caelynn spend her Hit Die to regain HP during our short rest. For the sake of the group, she should have done so. Is it alright if I roll that for her in this case? If so, here's my roll using 1d6+2: 1d6+2=6
That would put Cae back up to full HP, since she only lost 5 HP during the initial ambush.]

[OOC2:  [MENTION=56746]mudbunny[/MENTION], did you want to have Brachnuss use his Hit Die to regain HP from the short rest?] 

After making sure that the wagon is well-enough hidden in the brush, and that the oxen are securely tethered to a tree, Eddicus calls out to Vottr and Garrett, "Ah, yes! Coming right along here." He checks to see whether Garrett picked up the fallen map/scroll case. If the case is still lying on the ground, Eddicus picks it up and takes it with him, then hurries to catch up with the rest of the group.


----------



## mudbunny (Nov 10, 2014)

[ooc: Yeah. I'll spend my HD to regain HP. I don't have my books or sheet with me, so I will check the amount I need to roll when I get home tonight.]


----------



## mips42 (Nov 10, 2014)

Ooc: I will happily roll anything you'd like, just let me know what you're wanting.

 If the Triboar trail was rough, this footpath is positively primitive. Small trees and scrub press in close on either side and the trail itself is rough and uneven at best. In your passing, you can tell that the trail is fairly well used and that ten to twelve goblins have used it recently.
 After following the trail for about fifteen minutes, you spot a tripwire leading to a snare trap that would have had you dangling from a nearby tree if you'd not seen it. The trail continues northward on the far side of the snare.


----------



## PierceSG (Nov 11, 2014)

Upon finding the trap, Garret carefully disabled it before moving on, following the goblins' tracks.


----------



## GameDoc (Nov 12, 2014)

OOC: Vottr will make as many perception checks as feasible to watch for traps and ambushes along the way.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 14, 2014)

OOC: sorry for delay, 12hr shift leaves little time for much besides sleeping.

 Disabling the trap is fairly simple, although there was a bit of a shower of leaves and twigs as the tree snapped back upright. After a brief moment of cleaning stuff out of your hair an such, you meander on the rough trail.
 After another twenty minutes or so, traveling a bit slower due to Vottr being more careful, you are walking when a pit trap opens beneath Vottrs' feet and he barely manages to not fall in.


----------



## PierceSG (Nov 14, 2014)

"Hey Vottr, stop trying to disable traps.", said Garrett jokingly as Vottr managed to keep himself out of the pit.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 14, 2014)

". . . and here I was trying to keep quiet," Eddicus plays along with the joke. "That doesn't work against pit traps though, does it?"

He looks to each side of the trail, trying to estimate the density of the underbrush. He asks, "Do these traps appear to be set for deer, or for people such as us? Could we make equally good time walking beside the trail?" 

It doesn't occur to him to ask whether the traps might be set to alert defenders about an approach from the direction of the Triboar Trail.


----------



## GameDoc (Nov 16, 2014)

"Har-dee-@&$/ing-har!"  Vottr grumbles at his companions, then flashes a quick grin at his own expense. 

 "Now,had that been a dwarf-made pit trap we'd all have fallen in and been sealed for eternity.  Shoddy goblin work! Takes more'n that to catch a Rockseeker!"


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 16, 2014)

"I hope we can continue to count on the shoddiness of their traps, as well as counting on the possibility that all of the defenses around our current destination -- whatever that destination may be -- are goblin-made," Eddicus offers. He looks around to make sure all four of his companions can still hear him speak. 

"Forward again, then?" he continues. "I think we should spread out a bit, while staying within earshot so we can help each other, but with some of us at least partly off the trail so no one trap can catch us all at once. Agreed?"

[OOC: I'm assuming here that both Brachnuss and Caelynn are still moving with the party.]


----------



## mips42 (Nov 16, 2014)

OOC: This is my assumption as well...

 The rough trail does not leave a lot of room for spreading out, at least laterally, but you all manage to spread out as much as you can so that any further traps may minimize their effect.
 However, the remainder of the trail either is un-trapped or non affect you and the journey is relatively easy. After another thirty to forty minutes of traipsing along, the trail butts against a low hill and then empties out into a small clearing. to the left is a small copse of trees and the side of the hill. Ahead, a small stream empties out of the mouth of a large cave mouth, which is screened by dense briar thickets. A narrow dry path leads into the cave on the far side of the stream.


----------



## GameDoc (Nov 21, 2014)

Vottr holds a finger up to his lips and looks at his companions.  With a wry grin, he stares at Garret and nods towards the cave, suggesting he do what sneaky halflings do best.


----------



## PierceSG (Nov 22, 2014)

Seeing Vottr's gesture, Garrett sneak a peek at the area and tries to stick to the shadow and cover of the forest, tries to get close to the cave's entrance.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 23, 2014)

The clearing is not large but neither is it cramped. The trees next to the hillside are exceedingly dense, nearly impassable. You can sneak quietly up to the small stream and peer into the cave mouth, but it is almost totally dark inside and you cannot see much. The path is on the far side of the stream.


----------



## PierceSG (Nov 24, 2014)

After looking into the cave and seeing almost nothing, Garrett made his way back to the party and told them whatever he could see. Waiting to see what plans the rest have.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 30, 2014)

OOC: Are we waiting for another to hopefully join?


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 1, 2014)

[OOC: Another or two. We knew SuperZero was missing; and now we haven't heard any actions of Brachnuss from  [MENTION=56746]mudbunny[/MENTION] since November 10th, about the rest after the goblin ambush.]


----------



## mudbunny (Dec 1, 2014)

[ooc - goddamned mother-f'in crappy notification system not actually notifying!!]


----------



## mips42 (Dec 1, 2014)

OOC: Okay then. Shall we consider this on-hold until a replacement is found?


----------



## PierceSG (Dec 2, 2014)

As long as it isn't going to die. 
I can wait.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 2, 2014)

[OOC: Given the choices available, I would rather see this adventure _be put on hiatus_ than see it _be abandoned_ -- so I, too, can wait.]


----------



## mudbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

I can wait as well.


----------



## toasterferret (Dec 3, 2014)

OOC: So are we just handwaving me in?


----------



## mips42 (Dec 4, 2014)

OOC: Hopefully you've read up till now (not that there's been a lot of adventuring but, still...) so, sure, go for it. Poof, Caelynn is now Ivan.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 4, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> After looking into the cave and seeing almost nothing, Garrett made his way back to the party and told them whatever he could see. Waiting to see what plans the rest have.




"Alright," Eddicus comments. "If I heard your description aright, the trail goes up to a small clearing before a hill; the hill is both to the left and the front of a clearing; a small stream flows out of a large cave mouth fronted by briars; and a trail into the cave is on the far side of the stream." 

"How wide is the stream?" he continues. "Could we jump across it? And is there a way to climb the hill to get the lay of the land, and possibly spot sentries or alternate entrances?"


----------



## mips42 (Dec 4, 2014)

*OOC:*


 The stream here is 7 to 10 feet wide but only about a foot deep, so you could jump it but not easily. The hill is almost vertical and it would be a very difficult climb to get up the face. To get any height, you would need to circle around and try to find another way up.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 6, 2014)

[OOC: OK, my guy made the last verbal comment (2 days ago), so he's still waiting for the conversation about "what to do next" to continue among the assembled members of the party.]


----------



## toasterferret (Dec 6, 2014)

"That sounds like an acceptable plan.  I will trail near the back." Ivan states, with a tinge of paranoia in his voice.


----------



## PierceSG (Dec 8, 2014)

Upon hearing what Eddicus has to say, Garrett looks for a tree high enough to scout to no avail.

He then tries to sneak in the bushes to as close to the cavern's opening as possible while still trying to stay hidden, with his bow nocked and ready.









*OOC:*


Depending on the situation, if that action can't be done, please do let me know and I will edit the action.


----------



## mips42 (Dec 8, 2014)

The foliage where you are, and that you can see nearby, is primarily scrub brush and briars, not trees like back by the trail. Tall enough and dense enough to cause difficulty passing and seeing through but not enough to really climb. (In my part of the country we have dense thickets of low ferns and blackberry plants that would be similar to this)
[sblock]more like http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...act=rc&uact=3&dur=7994&page=1&start=0&ndsp=16 and less like http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...iact=rc&uact=3&dur=886&page=1&start=0&ndsp=15
[/sblock]
Hope that helps.


----------



## PierceSG (Dec 8, 2014)

mips42 said:


> The foliage where you are, and that you can see nearby, is primarily scrub brush and briars, not trees like back by the trail. Tall enough and dense enough to cause difficulty passing and seeing through but not enough to really climb. (In my part of the country we have dense thickets of low ferns and blackberry plants that would be similar to this)
> [sblock]more like http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...act=rc&uact=3&dur=7994&page=1&start=0&ndsp=16 and less like http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...iact=rc&uact=3&dur=886&page=1&start=0&ndsp=15
> [/sblock]
> Hope that helps.











*OOC:*


Thanks a lot. I'll edit my actions then.


----------



## mips42 (Dec 8, 2014)

From where you are standing, you can see that the dense brush goes to within 10 ft. of the cave opening.
 You move into the brush and skirt as close to the hill face as you can manage, alternately trying to peer into the cave and across the stream into the other thicket. Sadly, with your attentions elsewhere, your feet get tangled and you fall to the ground somewhat loudly.
[sblock]sneak: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8
[/sblock]


----------



## PierceSG (Dec 9, 2014)

"Oof!", uttered Garrett as he falls flat on his face. He stood back up as soon as he hits the ground but not without some soil on his face and a bleeding nose.
With his face red as beet, he wipes the soil and blood from his nose and continues on, hoping no one saw that scene.


----------



## mips42 (Dec 9, 2014)

Garrett [sblock] as soon as you pick yourself up, you hear a brief rustle from across the way and you're almost sure you see some movement from the thicket across the stream. You freeze for a moment and, a brief moment or two later, you see a small form, a goblin, peek out from the thicket and go into the cave.[/sblock]


----------



## PierceSG (Dec 9, 2014)

Garrett froze upon seeing the goblin, wishing that it didn't noticed him.
After seeing the goblin went into the cave, Garrett sneaks back to the party and told them what he had seen.


----------



## GameDoc (Dec 10, 2014)

"Did it see you?" Vottr whispers to Garrett, eyeing the cave entrance in the distance suspiciously.  "It's good to be knowin' if we're infiltratin' or assaultin' the damned place, and that depends on if they know we're coming."


----------



## toasterferret (Dec 13, 2014)

"We should operate under the assumption that they are aware of our presence,  I would think."  Ivan remarks, peering warily toward the cave entrance.

"Shall we then?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 13, 2014)

"The sooner we get going, the less time they'll have to wake sleeping backup," Eddicus comments. "Let's go!"


----------



## mips42 (Dec 13, 2014)

As you move up to the edge of the brush on this side of the stream, you see a goblin emerge from the mouth of the cave with a large dog.
 The dog is only slightly smaller than a wolf with mangy patches of fur all over. Where there is no fur, it's skin looks red and scabby. It sniffs about the area right outside the cave entrance and then the goblin drags it behind another patch of brambles on the other side of the stream.


----------



## GameDoc (Dec 14, 2014)

"You lads can take that ugly, mange-ridden beast.  I'll get the dog!"  Vottr says and approaches the briars.

OOC: Move forward with intention to attack on sight if possible.


----------



## PierceSG (Dec 16, 2014)

Seeing how Vottr has surged forward towards the cave, Garrett sulks and follows closely behind, with his bow in hand and arrow nocked.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 16, 2014)

Checking to see whether Brachnuss wants to move ahead of him, Eddicus draws a dart and fords the stream as quietly as he can, staying away from the place where the mongrel was sniffing, but also away from the direction where the goblin dragged the mutt. He doesn't expect to achieve surprise, but if he can attack the goblin before it attacks him, all the better.


----------



## toasterferret (Dec 16, 2014)

Quietly muttering to himself, Ivan follows in stride, eyes peeled for adversaries.


----------



## mips42 (Dec 27, 2014)

As you creep out into the open, leaving the concealing brush behind, you just make it to your side of the stream when a pair of goblins emerge from behind the screen of brush on the other side of the stream.
 Both sides stare at each other for just a moment.

Time for initiative, all!









*OOC:*


 I hope you all had / are having a good holiday season. Lets go!


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 27, 2014)

Eddicus Initiative: 

[roll0]


----------



## PierceSG (Dec 27, 2014)

Upon seeing the goblins, Garrett levels his bow & arrow towards one of the goblins!









*OOC:*


Please do help me roll the initiative.  And if I do win, please feel free to fire on the nearest one.
And of course, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all!


----------



## GameDoc (Dec 27, 2014)

Vottr: Initiative roll (1d20=7)


----------



## toasterferret (Dec 27, 2014)

Initiative (1d20+2=10)


----------



## mips42 (Dec 28, 2014)

*OOC:*



Here is where we currently stand:
Eddicus     18
Gob Dog    18
Garrett      14
Goblins      11
Ivan         10
Vottr         7
Brachnus  
 [MENTION=56746]mudbunny[/MENTION] is only one remaining.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay, @_*Eddicus*_ you are first. You have two ugly lookin goblins and a even nastier lookin dog-thing across the stream from you (about 30ft). What do you want to do?

Turn order:
Eddicus 
Gob Dog 
Garrett 
Goblins 
Ivan 
Vottr 
Brachnus


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 2, 2015)

Eddicus sees the distance between himself and the enemies and eschews weapons because of range. 
He casts Sacred Flame at the GobDog (no attack roll; DEX save vs. DC 12)

Then Eddicus tries to retreat enough to put the briars between himself and the enemies so they have difficulty targeting him with ranged attacks.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 2, 2015)

[I mistyped the roll tag.]
 [roll0]


----------



## mips42 (Jan 2, 2015)

*OOC:*


 Before I post the Dogs' turn, give me a quick idea of where y'all are at. I know Eddicus went back to the briars but where's everybody else?
Here's a rough map (not showing goblins or dog).https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/cave1.png


----------



## PierceSG (Jan 3, 2015)

*OOC:*


 I'm assuming we're coming in from the west? If so, Garrett will probably be moving through the vegetation on the west wall, following as close to Vottr as possible.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 3, 2015)

*OOC:*


Ivan will be following behind Garrett.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, coming from the left side of the map, goblins and dog are on the other side of the stream.


----------



## GameDoc (Jan 3, 2015)

OOC: Vottr is leading the charge, intent on smacking the dog with his maul.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 6, 2015)

tuxgeo said:


> Eddicus sees the distance between himself and the enemies and eschews weapons because of range.
> He casts Sacred Flame at the GobDog (no attack roll; DEX save vs. DC 12)
> 
> Then Eddicus tries to retreat enough to put the briars between himself and the enemies so they have difficulty targeting him with ranged attacks.



 Eddicus' Sacred Flame bursts from the heavens in a scorching ray of radiance. The Goblin dog barely manages to bound out of the way at the end of its ragged leash.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Goblin Dog*

Yelping and snarling, the Goblin Dog yanks the leash out of the Goblins' hands, bounds through the river and comes snarling at Vottr.
 The mottled creature bites at Vottrs' leg, is able to find a tender spot and bites down!

[sblock]
To Hit: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20

3 damage
 You're going to need a Con save, Vottr. You can roll or I can. These things are nasty.
[/sblock]
Turn Order:
Garrett
Goblins
Ivan
Vottr
Brachnus
Eddicus
Gob Dog


----------



## PierceSG (Jan 6, 2015)

*OOC:*


Can Garrett see the goblin or only the dog for now? Garrett will attempt to shoot at the goblin if possible, if not, he will shoot the dog attacking Vottr. And also up to the DM's discretion to determine if he would be in hiding before the attack or not. 
I'll edit in the details after seeing the choice the DM makes. 







"Suck on this!", cried Garrett, as he stood up from the foilage where he was hiding in, and quickly lets loose an arrow towards the owner of the mongrel before darting into the shadows once again.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 6, 2015)

*OOC:*


 Decent shot at the Dog and one of the Goblins, therefore, shot is at the Goblin






 With grim determination, Garrett steps from the brambles. Seeing the scabby dog nipping at Vottr, he takes a brief moment to choose a target, then turns his bow towards the goblins across the stream. "Suck on this!" He cries, loosing his arrow at the creature.
 The arrow flies true and buries into the creatures left side, clearly a painful, if not mortal, wound.
[sblock]
To Hit: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22

_: 1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7

[/sblock]

Turn Order:
Goblins
Ivan
Vottr
Brachnus
Eddicus
Gob Dog
Garrett


----------



## mips42 (Jan 6, 2015)

The goblin, shot with pain and seeing Garret duck back into the briars, moves into the concealing briars on their side of the stream. Shortly thereafter, a short-shafted black arrow exits the briars, briefly revealing the Goblins position, and streaks towards Ivan.
However, the arrow flies astray.
 It's grimy partner, fires a similar bow at Eddicus. This one streaks across the field and pierces the left side of Eddicus' abdomen, resulting in a painful wound.
[sblock]
Attack: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20

Attack: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20

[/sblock]
Turn Order:
Ivan
Vottr
Brachnus
Eddicus
Gob Dog
Garrett
Goblins



Spoiler



Google sheet updated https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1r892tXOAd9fuH9PaGU9qasQoE1vjKd8IkzmJPeOE4BU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 6, 2015)

[sblock=mips42I see an attack roll twice but no damage roll. Ed only has 9 HP. Is it a flat 5 damage?[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes. Sorry about that.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 6, 2015)

Ivan raises his hand, rapidly muttering under his breath.  A cruel smile crosses his lips as a sickly green beam of light erupts from his fingertips, streaking toward the nearest goblin.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 6, 2015)

*OOC:*


Sorry, still trying to get the hang of this dice roller.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 6, 2015)

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## mips42 (Jan 7, 2015)

Rolls did not post if you meant them to.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 7, 2015)

*OOC:*


 They don't show up on tapa talk so I can't check,  but they were there last night.  I rolled a 10 to hit so I don't think it very much matters


----------



## mips42 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ivans Magical bust explodes on the surface of the briars on the far side of the stream, causing no apparent damage.

Turn order:
[mention=53915]Vottr[/mention] (please remember your Con Save)
Brachnus
Eddicus
Gob Dog
Garrett
Goblins
Ivan


----------



## mips42 (Jan 11, 2015)

[sblock]Con save: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10

[/sblock]
 Vottr slaps at the goblin dog and swipes at it with his maul but is unable to land a solid blow. As if that weren't bad enough, you begin to feel an itching sensation where the dog bit you.
[sblock]Maul attack: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10

 you suffer a –2 penalty to Dexterity and Charisma for 1 day, magical healing or a remove disease spell is applied.
[/sblock]
Turn Order
Brachnus  @_*mudbunny*_ you are up.
Eddicus
Gob Dog
Garrett
Goblins
Ivan
Vottr


----------



## GameDoc (Jan 13, 2015)

OOC: Got it. Sorry for the delayed response.  Dice roller was offline when I went to post and I got sidetracked before I could find an alternative.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 13, 2015)

OOC: s'okay. life happens.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 17, 2015)

Brachnus, seeing only the dog as a available target, moves in and swings his Greatsword at it. With a sickening >splortch<, the greatsword neatly decapitates the goblin dog.

Turn Order
 [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION]Eddicus is up. The dog is quite dead and the Goblins are hidden across the stream in the briars.
Gob Dog
Garrett
Goblins
Ivan
Vottr
Brachnus


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 17, 2015)

[OOC: Re: Goblins across the stream in the briars: How "hidden" is that? 
I mean, it has been stated that the party can see where the attacks came from, so we know the locations of the two of them; and Eddicus' "Sacred Flame" cantrip ignores cover. If Eddicus uses Sacred Flame to attack the same goblin that Garrett hit with an arrow, do I roll 2d20 for disadvantage, or only 1d20 for disregarding cover?]

_Edit to strikeout the question. There is no attack roll for Sacred Flame: it allows a DEX save instead. I'll announce an action and roll in a separate post._


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 17, 2015)

mips42 said:


> The goblin, shot with pain and seeing Garret duck back into the briars, moves into the concealing briars on their side of the stream. Shortly thereafter, a short-shafted black arrow exits the briars, briefly revealing the Goblins position, and streaks towards Ivan.




Eddicus watches as the goblin that Garrett hit with an arrow ducks into the concealing briars, and Eddicus notes the goblin's position due to flight of the arrow it shoots at Ivan. Confident that he knows where that goblin is, he attacks it from where he is using Sacred Flame (range 60 feet, 1d8 radiant damage, DEX save for none, DC 12). 

[roll0]

After casting the cantrip, Eddicus moves to where Vottr is located, to offer help if it is needed.

[OOC: Sacred Flame doesn't allow the target to benefit from cover on the DEX save, but I don't know about concealment. Would the briars interfere with a goblin's dodging away from the light?]


----------



## mips42 (Jan 17, 2015)

ooc: according to the adventure as-written "The briars around the clearing are difficult terrain, but they aren’t dangerous-just annoying. They provide half cover to creatures attacking through them." So they are that hidden.
 Since the briars hinder movement, and dodging is a type of movement, they'll hinder a dodge.

 Eddicus Sacred Flame again scorches down at the wounded goblin . It briefly gets tangled in the thick undergrowth but is able to dodge the burst.

Turn Order
Garrett 
Goblins
Ivan
Vottr
Brachnus Eddicus

​


----------



## PierceSG (Jan 17, 2015)

*OOC:*


Can I ready an attack action and have it trigger upon seeing the goblin out of concealment?














*OOC:*


Okay, I'll have Garrett ready an attack action to shoot at the very first hostile target that rears it's ugly mug then.







Garrett readies his bow & arrow, scanning the premise for hostiles and plans to shoot at whomever is dumb enough to show its face.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 18, 2015)

OOC: You can ready an attack based on a if, then premise (E.g.IF a goblin appears, THEN i want to shoot it) but you can't 'delay until'. Not supported in 5e. From the rules 'First, you decide what perceivable circumstance will trigger your reaction. Then, you choose the action you will take in response to that trigger, or you choose to move up to your speed in response to it. Examples include “If the cultist steps on the trapdoor, I’ll pull the lever that opens it,” and “If the goblin steps next to me, I move away.”
When the trigger occurs, you can either take your reaction right after the trigger finishes or ignore the trigger. Remember that you can take only one reaction per round.'


----------



## mips42 (Jan 20, 2015)

Garret, doing his best to remain hidden, nocks an arrow and waits for a Goblin to poke it's head out of the briars.

 He does not have to wait long and the pair of goblins rush across the open space towards the cave entrance.
 Garret takes quick aim at the wounded Goblin and looses his arrow at it. the goblin, wounded though it is, is able to turn just enough so that the arrow misses.
 The two goblins hurry across and through the stream, splashing water about and screaming. You're not sure if they're screaming at you or whoever might be in the cave. The unwounded goblin looses an arrow in the direction of Vottr. It, too, flies wide.

Turn Order
Ivan
Vottr
Brachnus
Eddicus
Garrett
Goblins


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 20, 2015)

Annoyed at the tactics of the goblins, Ivan once more hurls a beam of sickly green light at the closest fleeing goblin.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## mips42 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ivans' arrow flies true and thumps solidly into the already-wounded goblin, who falls in a heap in the middle of the stream. The downstream water turning a pale pink as the bdy oozes blood.

Turn Order
Vottr
Brachnus
Eddicus
Garrett
Goblins
Ivan


----------



## GameDoc (Jan 23, 2015)

OOC: Vottr will gladly accept a healing spell from Eddicus.  He fears what mange will do to his beard
Vottr snorts in frustration at not getting to kill the dog (bit oh well, if he didn't want Brachnus to do it, he should have aimed better).  He decides to take out his frustration on the nearest goblin.

"Meet me Sweet Meduna, [#####]**!"



_**[Untranslatable dwarven derogatory term for goblin] _

Attack Roll (1d20+5=14)
Damage (2d6+3=10)


----------



## mips42 (Jan 24, 2015)

Vottr whips a handax at the goblin near the cave entrance. The goblin barely manages to get it's shield up in time to deflect the ax into the nearby briars.

Turn Order
Brachnus
Eddicus
Garrett
Goblins
Ivan
Vottr


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 25, 2015)

[OOC: _Slightly_ out of turn -- _please buffer this action_ until mudbunny posts Brachuss' action, or else you decide to post for him. (Eddicus is next after Brachnuss.)] 

Having reached Vottr's location, Eddicus reaches out to him and casts his second and final spell of the day: 
Ed touches Vottr on the shoulder and says, *"By the Light of Knowledge--Cure Wounds!"* 

Vottr regains (1d8+2) hit points: 
1d8+2 -> [8,2] = (10)
BBCode 1d8+2=10

After casting the spell, Eddicus advances toward the remaining goblin and takes a stand near it in order to try to prevent it from escaping without taking at least an opportunity attack from Eddicus. He draws his dagger as he goes.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 28, 2015)

Brachnuss moves up to the Goblin, brandishing his Greatsword. Splashing through the stream, he approaches and swings. The Blade of the large sword bites deep into the goblin, nearly separating the creatures arm from its body and the Goblin falls limply into the stream.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 28, 2015)

After curing Vottr, Eddicus moves up next to the goblin and Brachnnuss. A nudge of the creature reveals it to be quite dead.

(ooc: Combat is done)


----------



## PierceSG (Jan 29, 2015)

Right upon the moment where the last goblin falls towards the ground, Garrett shove the arrow in his hand back into his quiver before bounding towards the corpses.

He began to rummage through the corpses for things which might seem valuable as well as the arrows he has shot. "_Waste not, want not._", thinks Garrett as he search through the dead.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 29, 2015)

Garrett bounds nimbly over the field and lands lightly in the shallow stream. Rummaging through the goblins reveals only a half-dozen copper pieces, a pair of necklaces that look like they might be ivory, and he is able to retrieve all but one of his arrows.
 A brief inspection of the Goblins themselves reveals that their teeth look like they've been filed to sharp points.
 Looking into the cave, he can see a opening about ten feet in on the right side of the cave but, beyond that, only darkness. You can hear sort of a whining / yapping sound coming from nearby, possibly from the area that the opening leads to. The cave positively reeks of sweaty goblin, it seems likely that there are several in there, somewhere.
 Vottr, the healing you received cleared up the itchy rash.

(slightly updated map: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/hideout2.png)


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 29, 2015)

With the outer sentries slain, the party has a chance to finish looting, and to regroup as a fighting unit. The extent to which they avail themselves of that opportunity depends, of course, on their respective dispositions -- variously brash, sneaky, cautious, vengeful, etc. 

Eddicus pauses near the place where the second outside goblin fell and resheathes his dagger. He glances at Garrett and comments, "You seem to have the bow and arrow task sewn up. I'll leave mine strapped behind me during indoors work." 

He stoops to pick up six likely-sized pebbles from a shelf-like area at the edge of the stream. He places five of the pebbles into his belt pouch, then casts Light on the sixth one. "For chucking at the gobbos," he explains, "because it's their home territory and I can't see in the dark." 

He turns to Vottr when that worthy draws near, and says, "That was my last spell for the day. The only healing I have left now is my bandage kit. I'm not going to go charging in brashly, because I'm already hurt. You can expect me to be throwing things from behind cover, if it's available."


----------



## GameDoc (Jan 30, 2015)

"Thanks for the healin'," Vottr says to Eddicus, adding with a crooked smile:  "I guess we all better do our best not to be gettin' hurt from here on out."


----------



## PierceSG (Jan 30, 2015)

"Hold up. I'll go and scout ahead before we head in.", says Garrett as he pulls his hood up and slinks into the darkness.









*OOC:*


Ok, Garrett is as blind as a mice when it comes to dark places. So is the place like extremely dark or still visible to some extent? Might need to change his actions if he can't see enough to move about.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 30, 2015)

Hearing Garrett's declaration, Eddicus thinks anew, then offers, "If you're going in first, do you want to carry the glowing stone?" He reaches out the stone to the halfling to hand it to him before Garrett gets fully out of sight. 

"You could hide it in a pouch or pocket to suppress its light; then if discovered you could toss it toward whoever discovered you, revealing their position," he elaborates.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 31, 2015)

After the first ten feet or so, it's pretty much pitch black. You can see a bit into the side passage, can hear (and smell) some dog-noises (barking, whining, etc.) but, beyond that, you can't see a whole lot.


----------



## PierceSG (Jan 31, 2015)

tuxgeo said:


> Hearing Garrett's declaration, Eddicus thinks anew, then offers, "If you're going in first, do you want to carry the glowing stone?" He reaches out the stone to the halfling to hand it to him before Garrett gets fully out of sight.
> 
> "You could hide it in a pouch or pocket to suppress its light; then if discovered you could toss it toward whoever discovered you, revealing their position," he elaborates.




Garrett turns around and accepted the offer from Eddicus, before putting the glowing stone into his pouch. He then carefully makes his way into the welcoming darkness. 

Garrett moves in the dark slowly, towards where the barking noises came from, while still keeping a safe distance from it.


----------



## mips42 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty much as soon as you enter into the cave, the floor begins to slope upwards into the side of the hill. Roughly behind you is the stream running steadily out of the cave. About ten feet into the cave and to your right is a rough opening with a pair of rough hewn steps leading further into what seems to be a mostly-natural space where the sounds of dog-like yips can be heard.
 The cave continues on past this opening but, without some form of light, you can't see more than about five feet further.


----------



## PierceSG (Feb 4, 2015)

mips42 said:


> Pretty much as soon as you enter into the cave, the floor begins to slope upwards into the side of the hill. Roughly behind you is the stream running steadily out of the cave. About ten feet into the cave and to your right is a rough opening with a pair of rough hewn steps leading further into what seems to be a mostly-natural space where the sounds of dog-like yips can be heard.
> The cave continues on past this opening but, without some form of light, you can't see more than about five feet further.




Garrett digs inside his garments to pull out the glowing stone, careful to conceal it so the light doesn't give up his presence. Then with a quick flick of his wrist, he sends the pebble of light flying into the cavern where he last heard the yipping of dogs.


----------



## mips42 (Feb 5, 2015)

In the brief moment you hold the pebble, you see the damp and rough walls of the cavers as well as stalagmites and stalactites in the tunnel leading further into the darkness. You're also fairly sure that you saw another opening further into the cave.
 Once you toss the glowing pebble into the opening, you see that just inside the cave mouth, a few uneven stone steps lead up to a small, dank chamber. The cave narrows to a steep fissure at the far end, and is filled with the stench of animals. Savage snarls and the sounds of rattling chains greet your ears where three more of the mange ridden dog-like creatures are chained up just inside the opening.
 Each one’s chain leads to an iron rod driven into the base of a stalagmite. As they see you, they begin to yip, snarl and lunge at you to the limits of their chains. The chains certainly look sturdy but where the rods are driven into the stalagmite looks a bit suspect.

OOC: [MAP https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/hideout2.png]


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 5, 2015)

"Perhaps this is an opportunity better not wasted..." Ivan chimes in from the rear, glancing warily toward the suspect looking chain.  That being said, he glances in the direction of the steam, keeping an eye out for any movement in the dark.


----------



## GameDoc (Feb 6, 2015)

Vottr carefully positions himself at the cave mouth as Garrett scouts ahead, then makes his way up to peer into the chamber with the dogs.  With a sly grin he pantomimes the action of firng an arrow from a bow, suggesting his companions snipe the mangy beasts from afar.


----------



## PierceSG (Feb 6, 2015)

Seeing Vottr's gesture, Garrett just shrug and sigh as he aims his arrow towards the mongrel nearest to him. He tugged on the bowstring and let's the arrow flies towards the yapping canine!


----------



## mips42 (Feb 7, 2015)

Seeing (hearing, smelling...) Garrett and Vottr move into the mouth , the beasts snap and snarl, yanking at their chains. Just as Garret looses his arrow, the creatures manage to yank the iron rod that had had them tethered out of the rock and come charging at Garrett!
 Garrett's shot grazes one of the charging animals, leaving a bloody line on one of it's haunches but the animal seems undeterred.
 The dogs charge Garrett, snapping, yipping and snarling, the lead animal charges into Garrett, attempting to knock him down.
OOC: Garret, you'll need to beat the creatures attack of 14 on a strength check and go for init...


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 7, 2015)

[OOC: There's a quote for that: _"Cry havoc and loose the dogs of war."_ (We haven't heard that quoted to us yet today. . . .)] 

Eddicus hears the noises and hurries toward them, his reliance on stealth rapidly dwindling. 

Initiative for Eddicus if it's appropriate here: 
[roll0]


----------



## PierceSG (Feb 7, 2015)

mips42 said:


> Seeing (hearing, smelling...) Garrett and Vottr move into the mouth , the beasts snap and snarl, yanking at their chains. Just as Garret looses his arrow, the creatures manage to yank the iron rod that had had them tethered out of the rock and come charging at Garrett!
> Garrett's shot grazes one of the charging animals, leaving a bloody line on one of it's haunches but the animal seems undeterred.
> The dogs charge Garrett, snapping, yipping and snarling, the lead animal charges into Garrett, attempting to knock him down.
> OOC: Garret, you'll need to beat the creatures attack of 14 on a strength check and go for init...




Seeing the charging mongrel, Garrett readies himself and pulls out his rapier with his right hand.









*OOC:*


Can one draws a weapon when it is not their turn? And please do go ahead and roll for me.


----------



## mips42 (Feb 7, 2015)

The mottled creature bowls into Garrett, knocking him to the floor. Its two companions begin attempting to climb over the first to also get at Garrett.









*OOC:*


 strength save was a 7, init a 5. the dice are not in your favor at the moment... you may not draw a weapon when it is not your turn during combat.






Dogs 12
Garrett 5


----------



## GameDoc (Feb 10, 2015)

Vottr lunges forward with his shoulder and elbow to try and knock the lead dog off of Garrett.


Initiative (1d20=13) (if needed)
Strength (Athletics) Check (1d20+5=19)

_OOC: If possible, he'd be trying to knock the lead dog back into the others so the others can't just step into its place.  If not, he's just knocking it aside and positioning himself to defend his comrade._


----------



## mips42 (Feb 13, 2015)

OOC: Sorry for delay.
 Vottr move up next to where the mongrel has Garret down and roughly shoulders the creature back into the pile of others behind it and drags Garret out int the main passage just as they regroup and com lunging back.
 The first mutt bounds in and, again, tries to knock Vottr down but loses grip on the floor and just barrels into the wall next to Vottr. The second and third have more success, scrabbling over and under each other they both ram into Vottr, one at the knees and the other his mid section, nipping the whole time.
 However, neither of them are able to get through Vottrs armor.

(ooc: Strength and Dex contest, target of 19, vottr)
Garrett, you're next.


----------



## PierceSG (Feb 13, 2015)

"Thanks for the assist, Vottr.", gasps Garrett as he stood up. "Now, let me return the favour!", as Garrett aim his shot at the nearest dog and let the arrow fly!


----------



## mips42 (Feb 20, 2015)

Garret picks himself up off the rough-hewn stone floor, fires his arrow into the seething mass of dogs and hits one but can't be sure which.

Vottr 
Dogs 
Garrett


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 20, 2015)

_Edit: Moved OOC comment to OOC thread._


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 21, 2015)

[OOC: Based on the new map in the OOC thread, I see that there is no room for Eddicus to join in the melee between Garrett, Vottr, and the dogs; and Ivan has line-of-sight on Dog1. Eddicus won't know where the dogs are until he moves forward.] 

Drawing a dart, Eddicus steps up next to Garrett. From there, he sees one of the dogs, so  he attacks that dog (Dog1) at range with the dart. 
[roll0]
[roll1]

Eddicus then withdraws back to his previous location in order to get out of the way of the powerful arcane magic of the warlock.


----------



## mips42 (Feb 21, 2015)

Eddicus' dart flies wide of the  group of snarling, snapping mutts.

[mention=53915]Vottr[/mention]
Dogs
Garrett
Eddicus


----------



## mips42 (Feb 27, 2015)

Vottr, seeing garret get up, turns his attention to the snarling pack of dogs. Grimly he sweeps his maul at the dog in front of him, the heavy head grazing the beast slightly.


----------



## mips42 (Feb 27, 2015)

(dog1) Yipping and growling, the piebald mutt leaps at Vottr managing to get a bite of Vottrs' leg. (7 points)
 (Dog2) The creature lunges at Vottrs' side trying desperately to get by so that it can get to garret and the others.
 The dog, playing on the distraction of it's pack-mate, manages to muscle next to Vottr and lunges at Garret! Luckily, Garret is able to dodge out of the way of the hurried lunge.
 (Dog 3) seeing its pack mate lunge by Vottr, the 3rd mange-ridden creature jumps into the fray and also bites at Vottr. It is unable to get it's fangs into any soft flesh but the still manages a nice gash on Vottrs' arm (1 point)









*OOC:*


 GameDoc, you'll need con saves again... Eddicus, Ivan or Brachnuss would now have line-of-sight to dog 2 with light cover (-1) and to dog 1 with medium cover (-2)







 [MENTION=6295]Garrett[/MENTION] you're next.
Eddicus


----------



## PierceSG (Feb 27, 2015)

mips42 said:


> (dog1) Yipping and growling, the piebald mutt leaps at Vottr managing to get a bite of Vottrs' leg. (7 points)
> (Dog2) The creature lunges at Vottrs' side trying desperately to get by so that it can get to garret and the others.
> The dog, playing on the distraction of it's pack-mate, manages to muscle next to Vottr and lunges at Garret! Luckily, Garret is able to dodge out of the way of the hurried lunge.
> (Dog 3) seeing its pack mate lunge by Vottr, the 3rd mange-ridden creature jumps into the fray and also bites at Vottr. It is unable to get it's fangs into any soft flesh but the still manages a nice gash on Vottrs' arm (1 point)
> ...












*OOC:*


Am I in melee range or I can't reach them via the cave opening?


----------



## mips42 (Feb 27, 2015)

You are not currently in melee range but could be for dog 2 if Garret were to move into the cave further...


----------



## PierceSG (Feb 27, 2015)

mips42 said:


> You are not currently in melee range but could be for dog 2 if Garret were to move into the cave further...




Seeing that the hounds are now hounding his savior, Garrett starts to aim for those nearest to Vottr. Drawing out his rapier with his right hand, Garrett thrusts the blade towards the mongrel that had sunk it's teeth into Vottr earlier!









*OOC:*


I believe Garrett's sneak attack bonus comes into play, hope that bit of extra damage would help in thinning the crowd before reinforcements comes in.







Edit:








*OOC:*


Hmmm, drawing a weapon seems to be a free action now? If so, I can have Garrett draw his rapier with his right hand while still holding on to his short bow with his left? 
Also, sneak attack is active as long as there is another enemy of the target within 5 feet of the target, just no advantage on the roll if I am not mistaken.


----------



## mips42 (Feb 28, 2015)

OOC: Apologies, the 'not in melee' was directed at Eddicus, Brachnuss and Ivan. Garret IS in melee of dog 2. If Garret fires a arrow or other ranged weapon at the dog while in melee range, you would have disadvantage. If Garret moves away from the dog without using the disengage action, the dog would get an opportunity attack...
 Feel free to modify your action if you'd like.


----------



## PierceSG (Feb 28, 2015)

mips42 said:


> OOC: Apologies, the 'not in melee' was directed at Eddicus, Brachnuss and Ivan. Garret IS in melee of dog 2. If Garret fires a arrow or other ranged weapon at the dog while in melee range, you would have disadvantage. If Garret moves away from the dog without using the disengage action, the dog would get an opportunity attack...
> Feel free to modify your action if you'd like.












*OOC:*


Alright, edited his actions.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 3, 2015)

OOC: Pierce, yes. Sneak attack with advantage OR another enemy of the target within 5'. Due to the confining nature of the space, the enemies (and friends) nearby AND the fact that you're still holding a bow in your off-hand, a -1 to hit seems appropriate.
 Garret draws his rapier from it's belt loops and, making sure to keep his bow out of the way, stabs at the mutt who is attempting to savage him. Even with all these limitations, Garret is able to bury the point of the rapier deep into the mongrels' side and, with a yelp of pain, blood begins to ooze down its' side.

[Mention=61026]Eddicus[/mention] you are up if you'd like to do anything.
Vottr 
Dogs
Garrett


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 6, 2015)

Again Eddicus advances 5 feet and attacks whichever dog he can see (is it DOG1?) using a dart. He then withdraws 10 feet to give Vottr and Garrett room to disengage if those teammates are willing. 

Dart attack results: 
1d20+5;1d4+3 -> [18,5] = (23)
1d20+5;1d4+3 -> [3,3] = (6)
BBCode 1d20+5=23, 1d4+3=6

Eddicus calls loudly, "Vottr! Garrett! Disengage from the dogs, and let them out here where the rest of us can also engage with them! Let's act like a team about this."

_[OOC: Who let the dogs out? *You did* -- or not.]_


----------



## PierceSG (Mar 6, 2015)

tuxgeo said:


> Again Eddicus advances 5 feet and attacks whichever dog he can see (is it DOG1?) using a dart. He then withdraws 10 feet to give Vottr and Garrett room to disengage if those teammates are willing.
> 
> Dart attack results:
> 1d20+5;1d4+3 -> [18,5] = (23)
> ...












*OOC:*


 Welcome back tuxgeo! Glad to see you are able to post again. Anyway, with regards to the fight, as a cleric, do you prefer to stand in the frontline? If so, I could retreat from the front line later and let Eddicus go in if you want to.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 6, 2015)

*OOC:*


@PierceSG: Brachnuss is a heavy-hitter but has no ranged attacks at all. He's not even in the fight, because he can't get to it. 
Neither Ivan nor Brachnuss have been called to roll Initiative here yet. Because of that, the party's cause cannot take advantage of their fighting prowess. If we let the dogs _out of the cave_, maybe we'll be five-against-three instead of the current two-against-three, or two-and-a-half-against-three. Eddicus's only melee weapon is a dagger, and he's at half HP right now, but even then his AC 18 might make him a good choice as a frontline guy. . . . Anyway, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## PierceSG (Mar 6, 2015)

*OOC:*


No problem, I'll get Garrett to call out to Vottr to run together then.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 7, 2015)

*OOC:*


Oof! I owe everybody a slight correction to my earlier post: Brachnuss _does_ have a fine ranged attack: he carries a longbow, and his DEX is greater than his STR. However, he's wielding his Greatsword right now.


----------



## GameDoc (Mar 10, 2015)

Seeing Garrett freed from the dogs, Vottr choses to Dodge (full defense) while remaining engaged with the dogs to allow Garrett to withdraw.  Assuming he survives, he will then disengage and flee as well on his next turn.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 13, 2015)

OOC: Apologies for delay. Garret is now behind Vottr, Dog1 is in front of Vottr where is was before, dog 2 is now next to vottr and dog 3 is where Dog 2 was previously. Eddicus would have best-line-of sight to 2. Yes, welcome back Tux!

Eddicus calls loudly, "Vottr! Garrett! Disengage  from the dogs, and let them out here where the rest of us can also  engage with them! Let's act like a team about this." He throws a pair of darts and the mutt, one piercing its already-wounded flank, dropping it to the ground in a quivering mass.
 The third dog immediately begins trying to work itself into the space it's fallen pack mate occupied.

OOC: Vottr, are you trying to work your way a bit further into the cavern or out or just trying to get out of the dogs way?

Dogs
Garrett 						Eddicus
Vottr
​


----------



## PierceSG (Mar 18, 2015)

*OOC:*


Sorry to ask, but is it Garrett's turn? Just asking since there isn't a post for quite some time.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 18, 2015)

[All OOC: 


PierceSG said:


> Sorry to ask, but is it Garrett's turn? Just asking since there isn't a post for quite some time.




Per the listed initiative order, it seems to be the Dogs' turn; but it appears to me that mips42 has asked  @_*GameDoc*_ for a clarification on his position, possibly in order to arrive at an indication about whom the Dogs should attack on their next turn.]


----------



## mips42 (Mar 18, 2015)

OOC: I was wanting to see which way Vottr was trying to scoot after the dogs went but not really needed at this point.
 Dog 1 continues to try to savage Vottr while dog 3 continues to try to squirm and fight past Vottr, taking a bite as it does so.
Dog 1: _: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
 Misses as Dodge causes Disadvantage
Dog 3: _: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
  Misses as Dodge causes Disadvantage
 Contested strength roll:_: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14


Garrett
Eddicus
Vottr
Dogs


----------



## PierceSG (Mar 23, 2015)

*OOC:*


 Garrett will sheath his rapier with his free action, then as a standard action draw an arrow and shoot at Dog 1 before retreating with Eddicus 







Sheathing his rapier, Garrett tapped Vottr on the shoulder, "We should pull back!". Then he draws an arrow and sent it flying towards the mutt that is still engaged with the dwarf, before moving back to where Eddicus went.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 26, 2015)

[OOC: trying a new technique. has been a bear to try to set up in the limited time I have for such things. Garrett, you are still in melee range with Dog 3 you can move forward a total of 10' without incurring a opportunity attack so I am presuming this is what you would like to do. Also, ranged attack at a melee-ranged opponanat incurs disadvantage so I will presume you'd rather poke it with a pointy bit of metal...

 Garret moves behind Vottr as the dwarf defends against the snapping hounds 'We should pull back!' he states just loud enough to be overheard as he continues past. However, seeing one of the diseased-looking hounds trying to muscle its way past Votter, Garret stabs at it with his Rapier and manages to skewer the beast soundly, dropping it to the ground at Vottrs side.

[mention=61026]Eddicus[/mention] You are up, but do not have line of sight from where you are to the one remaining hound.
Vottr 
Dogs
Garrett
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/Hide3.png
OOC: I don't recall, did Vottr already make his con save from the last dog bite?


----------



## PierceSG (Mar 26, 2015)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION] I've no issue with that, since I have no inkling on the positions of everyone.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 26, 2015)

Eddicus, expecting both Garrett and Vottr to attack the dogs but then withdraw from the cave, draws his dagger and readies an attack: if a dog comes into view from where he is, he will attack the dog with his dagger -- _thrown if far, melee if near_.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dagger readied.

[mention=53915]Vottr[/mention] You are up. The lone remaining mutt is in front of you.
Dogs
Garrett
Eddicus


----------



## GameDoc (Apr 3, 2015)

Seeing the tide turn, and only one dog remaining, Vottr elects to take one last swipe at the mutt.  With a sneer and a growl, the dwarf swings his maul.


Attack (1d20+5=15)
Damage (if applicable) (2d6+3=15)
Constitution Save (1d20+5=20)


----------



## mips42 (Apr 3, 2015)

Vottr, moving to follow his comrade in arms, sees the dog next to him fall. Looking back at his own foe just in time to see the thing leap at him! With a swipe of his maul, he swats the creature out of the air and into the hard, rock wall. The goblin dog fall, limp to the ground and moves no more.

(ooc: combat is done, you are now free to move about the cabin.)


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 4, 2015)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming the pebble with Light casted on it is still active and in the middle of the cavern where the dogs were in? Are there enough darken areas for Garrett to try and hide in?


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 4, 2015)

Hearing the battle end, Eddicus resheaths his dagger. He glances toward Ivan and Brachnuss, shrugs, then goes to join Vottr at the entrance to the dogs' opening. 

"Is that the last of them?" he asks. "How are we doing?"

While hearing Vottr's reply, he looks around the dogs' den, looking for both of the darts he threw -- in preparation for retrieving the darts before going on. 









*OOC:*


The light of the glowing stone should still be shining sonewhere in the den, making such a search possible.


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 4, 2015)

"Hmm...let's be cautious. There might still be goblins in here.", states Garrett before he slinks into the shadow with his bow and arrow in his hands.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 5, 2015)

OOC: as I don't currently recall who had the pebble or what happened to it, sure. It still glowing dimly providing a pale light.

 In the dim light provided by your enchanted pebble, Eddicus is able to find the darts, the one stuck in the hound slightly harder to get to. You are are careful not to touch the scabrous spots on their hides after Vottrs' encounter.
 Just inside the cave mouth, a few uneven stone steps lead up to a small, dank chamber on the east side of the passage. The cave narrows to a steep fissure at the far end, and is filled with the stench of animals. Now that you are not busy being attacked, you can see that the fissure is filled with bones, bits of scrap fabric, leather and other assorted trash.
 The stench of dog and goblin is strong in the air.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 5, 2015)

*OOC:*


Eddicus had handed the pebble to Garret, who was scouting ahead and therefore might need light. Garret tossed the pebble into the dogs' den for illumination and possible targeting.







"Unless the goblins crawled over a charnel heap each day, that side-cave leading to a fissure isn't the way onward," Eddicus guessed. "Do we need more light? Shall we explore ahead without? Rest in place here?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hearing no other suggestions from his companions, Eddicus removes his pack and looks for a torch. 

Finding none, he grumbles, "That will teach me to prepare for the worst, instead of only for civilization."








*OOC:*


His Priest's Pack includes candles but no torches. I should have noticed that earlier.






Eddicus continues, "Do any of you guys have a torch you could use to illuminate this dog-cave, so we can make sure we're not missing the way forward due to paucity of light? That glow-stone is comparatively dim."


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 7, 2015)

A glow of light shined upon Garrett's face in a dark corner, and slowly brightens up. Garrett walks out of the shadow with a hooded lantern in hand. "Looking for something like this?"


----------



## GameDoc (Apr 10, 2015)

"As much as I'm keen on findin' me uncle," Vottr says, "It won't do anyone no good if we all get killed to death in the process.  I'm for regrouping and hitting it again when we're at full strength."


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 10, 2015)

"That," Eddicus concurs, "sounds like an excellent idea. If we can withstand the charnel smell of this place, shall we rest and watch and sleep here tonight?"

"Garret," he adds to the halfling, "what say you? Shall we let you douse your lantern, and all pause here until we're rested? Getting this far has truly taken a bit of a toll on us." 

He adds the same question to both Ivan and Brachnuss. 







*OOC:*


expecting no replies from them, though


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 10, 2015)

Dousing the lantern as Eddicus suggested, Garrett melded into the shadows once again. "I'll keep watch for the time being."


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 10, 2015)

"Alright," Eddicus replies; then turns to Vottr and says, "Get some rest. You were in the worst of it."

"Wake me in a couple of hours," he adds to Garret. 









*OOC:*


We're taking a long rest.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 12, 2015)

OOC: In the cave / room or outside?


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 13, 2015)

*OOC:*


In the cave / room, I guess. We didn't discuss that point; and that's where we were; and Garret specified lurking in shadows.


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 14, 2015)

*OOC:*


Well, to be honest. Outside would be safer but we could get a jump on any would-be intruders since it looks like they could only enter from two entrances.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 17, 2015)

You're only able to rest for about 2-3 hours before you hear voices approaching from deeper in the cave, speaking quietly.


----------



## GameDoc (Apr 17, 2015)

Vottr sits up slowly and cocks his ear towards the voices.  He assumes they are goblins, whose language he doesn't speak, but he'll try to discern whatever he can.

_OOC: Aaaand... Invisible Castle if offline again.  MiPS, can you roll perception for me? 1d20+3_


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 17, 2015)

Garrett's ears perks up upon hearing the soft murmurs from deep within the cave. He gets his bow and arrow in a ready stance, as he tries to see if he can find where the sound originates from.









*OOC:*


@mips42, please do help me roll a hide and perception check. 
Just FYI, Garrett has a +4 to perception and +7 to stealth checks.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 17, 2015)

Eddicus hears some murmur of sound and begins to wake slowly, moving as quietly as he can while he does so. He raises his head a bit and whispers, "Garret? That you?" 

After more listening, Eddicus realizes it must not be the halfling, for there sounds to be more than one voice speaking. He withdraws another of the pebbles that he liberated earlier from the stream bank and, concealing the pebble beneath his shield, and chanting as softly as he can while still trying to be effective, casts "Light" upon it. He then grabs the glowing pebble with his casting hand and conceals it within his closed right fist. He waits for further developments.

_[Edit to add: If Eddicus needs to use DEX (Stealth) for that, his bonus is +5. If he needs to do a WIS (Perception) roll, his bonus is +2.]_


----------



## mips42 (Apr 19, 2015)

Leonan[sblock] It's been a rough week. The rough cage that they've keep you in since catching you in a net is none too comfortable (being goblin sized) and none too clean. It's hard to remember the last time you had a good bath or clean clothes. The goblins seem to delight in kicking you awake or poking you with a stick at any time of the day or night and (at sword point) asking for colorful light shows and cheap parlor tricks. Lately, they've also taken to forcing you to clean up after their mange-ridden dogs.
 As you sit, huddled in your cramped cell, you feel a sharp poke in the ribs. 'Up!' The goblin barks. 'dog time. maybe I let them eat you this time', the leader, Yeemik says then chuckles, just as he does every time.
 Across the chamber you can barely make out the slumped form of another prisoner, laying in a similar cage. He's been more severely beaten than you, perhaps because the goblins find it more entertaining than your tricks, and barely moves.[/sblock]
 The voices fade and echo, apparently entering another chamber, deeper in the cave.

OOC: Neurotic, give Leonan the Goblin language but as he has not mastered it, he'll have a dc 13 to understand it and dc 15 to speak it.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 19, 2015)

*OOC:*


Did Eddicus, Garret, and/or Vottr just hear the goblin voices pass _in front of the entrance_ to the dog-den, starting from somewhere outside the cave, and going in the direction of someplace farther up the stream?

Also, are we just ignoring Ivan and Brachnuss from now on? They didn't figure in the fight against the dogs.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2015)

*OOC:*


Maybe they went out to rest / scout / guard the retreat?


----------



## mips42 (Apr 20, 2015)

The goblin voices would have come from deeper in the cave, gotten closer, and then faded away again.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 20, 2015)

Eddicus waits for the voices to fade away into the distance, then opens his right hand enough to let enough light out so he can see where Vottr is. (If the dwarf is still sleeping, Eddicus nudges him awake.) 

Eddicus whispers, "Sounded like more goblins. I think we're not going to get a good night's sleep here. It sounds as though the goblins came from inside, talked to somebody, then went back inside."









*OOC:*


From the description, I take it that they spoke to Leonan in Common, which I deduce from the statement that L.'s not really fluent in Goblin yet. I'll use that for Eddicus; if that's wrong, say so and I'll edit this.






"I thought I caught the words, _'dog time.'_ If that means the goblins are coming back soon, I think we should beat them to it and go find whoever they alerted first.  You can see in the dark, right? Is there a way farther into the cave from this room, or do we need to go to the stream first?"

_Edit: correcting Eddicus' understanding of what the goblins were saying to Leonan._


----------



## mips42 (Apr 21, 2015)

OOC: The voices were speaking goblin.


----------



## GameDoc (Apr 21, 2015)

Vottr nods to Eddicus and scans the room for signs of another exit.  He grips a hammer in his throwing hand just in case, and keeps his other hand on his maul.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 21, 2015)

A quick scan of the cave shows only the main exit. However, with some work and some effort you might be able to squeeze into the space where all the debris is.

Leonan[sblock] the goblins cautiously open the cage and prod you out. 'Out!' Yeemik declares. 'You go feed, maybe we let you jump in river.'[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 21, 2015)

"You're so very kind, Yeemik, maybe some of my taste is rubbing off on you." the bard says with a smile as he steps out.

The smile disappears as he makes a bee line for the stream and plunges into it his clothes melting from well groomed and mended to dirty and threadbare garment that comes from living with goblins.

"Ahhh, clean water." He drinks some and then casts an illusion on his hand, wiggling the finger trying to lure the fish close enough to catch it.

He cleans up as well as he's able in the short time and returns back to his guards.









*OOC:*


feel free to roll acting, he feels less then happy with his position, but the appearances matter.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 21, 2015)

The party members in the dog-den all hear the talking and the splashing nearby. If the bard spoke his comment about the water in Common instead of in Goblin, then that one speaker can be recognized by his voice as not being a goblin. 

While the splashing in the creek is still going on, Eddicus stands and moves as quietly as he can to the north wall of the den, and stands there with his back to the wall, hoping to achieve surprise if any more goblins arrive. 

Dex (Stealth) to move quietly: [roll0]


----------



## mips42 (Apr 21, 2015)

Leonan[sblock] the water is cold but the washing feels good. You are able to lure in a small fish with your illusion. Yeemik sends four of his goblin troupe with you. 'Keep eye on new fish,' he yells, laughing. 'Make sure he no get away.'[/sblock]

 Anyone who is awake can hear the voices, splashing and laughing coming from further in the cave.


----------



## GameDoc (Apr 24, 2015)

_Well, this is a barrel of bad ale we're in, _Vottr thinks to himself._  I'm the only one what can see in the dark, and I'm the noisiest one when I move._


OOC: Is it pitch black?  Can the others see me if I try and make gestures for communicating instead of talking?


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 24, 2015)

Garrett, still hiding in the shadows, moved towards the location where the sound came from.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 25, 2015)

*OOC:*


Can Eddicus detect Garret's motion? Did Garret slightly unmask the light of his hooded lantern to light his way forward? 

Vottr can see Garret's motion, but can Eddicus see it too? If Vottr wants to lead the party into the narrow space that holds the debris, then Vottr and the rest of the party might be able to mask the sound of their motion a little bit under the louder sounds from the stream. Otherwise, the party appears to be waiting until goblins show up, in an effort to ambush the goblins at the dog-den. (The party may have found a more populous warren of enemies than they expected to find.)


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 25, 2015)

*OOC:*


The lantern is left with the party.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 27, 2015)

OOC: unless renewed, the glowing pebble would have stopped glowing after 1 hour. As far as I understood, the lantern had been put out for the rest. Presuming that is the case, the only light would be a bit of natural light filtering in from the mouth of the cave. I would say approximately equal to a dim night, so seeing each other without additional light (except for those who have darkvision) is difficult, but not impossible.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 27, 2015)

mips42 said:


> OOC: unless renewed, the glowing pebble would have stopped glowing after 1 hour. . . .












*OOC:*


This is a different glowing pebble, quietly enchanted after Eddicus wakes to the sounds of goblin voices rousing Leonan in his cage. However, if Leonan spends more than an hour waking up and splashing about, then the light of this new one dies as well.


----------



## GameDoc (Apr 28, 2015)

Vottr waits for any indication from Garrett as to whether the halfling can tell what is going on.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 28, 2015)

OOC: You can renew the same pebble, you don't need to walk around with a pouch full of pebbles unless you just want to... If you've enchanted a pebble (old or new) then, yes, everyone in the cave can see everyone else in the cave.


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 28, 2015)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION], What can Garrett see? Is he stealthy enough to not alert the hostiles as he tries to scout ahead?


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 28, 2015)

mips42 said:


> OOC: You can renew the same pebble, you don't need to walk around with a pouch full of pebbles unless you just want to... If you've enchanted a pebble (old or new) then, yes, everyone in the cave can see everyone else in the cave.












*OOC:*


It's a matter of even _finding_ the first pebble: Eddicus had begun taking a long rest; and the light on the first pebble went out during the time Eddicus was asleep, before he awoke to the sound of goblin voices. Rather than look for the first pebble in the dark, he grabbed another one from the few he had picked up, and simply enchanted that one. However, he's keeping the newly lighted pebble concealed inside his right hand, hiding its light, so the positions of the party members won't alert approaching baddies that there is anything amiss--since the dogs don't have lights of their own, I would imagine. 

If Eddicus wants to fight the goblins, all he has to do is drop the pebble--which is _no action_--in order to allow its light to shine forth again. In such a way, the party might be able to ambush the goblins, by seeing the goblins' forms in the suddenly-revealed pebble-light.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 29, 2015)

After quickly cleaning and eating, in better spirits, Leonal sings a short elven hymn to glory of the nature. In elven, of course.

When he gets first snarls and pokes from the goblins he changes to goblin language and ribald song more to their tastes, but weaves a little magic into it mending his clothes as best as he can and covering them in minor ilusion of his usual noble self.

Without offering any threat, he looks for mushrooms and other edibles until forced back into the cave. 










*OOC:*


using mending and minor illusion spells to keep his clothes in good repair and looking good at least in the daylight.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 29, 2015)

Leonan:[sblock] The goblins show no interest in leading you back to your cage and, again, shove you towards the dogs' cave / kennel. 'GO!'[/sblock]

Garret: From here, you can see the opposite cave wall, the stream, some movement further in the cave and that's about it. 
All in the dog cave: You hear a melody and language that is most definitely NOT goblin. If you know or have heard Elvish, you would recognize it as a nature hymn.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 30, 2015)

*OOC:*


Rechecking PC details: both Ivan and Brachnuss speak elven, whereas none of Eddicus, Garret, and Vottr do. (Alas, the players of both Ivan and Brachnuss have dropped out of participation.) (Oh, and add Caelynn Amastacia to the disappeared Elvish-speakers list.) 

What would it take for a player to know whether that player's PC has heard Elvish? Simply state it? Roll a d20?





 









*OOC:*


Eddicus is a cleric of knowledge; he must have talked with a few people, and that might include some elves. If Eddicus can recognize the melody as being a nature hymn, he'll reposition himself next to Vottr, and then next to Garret (moving carefully, and seeing his way around by the faint outside light coming in through the cave mouth) and whisper to each one, _"non-goblin? don't kill."_ Then he'll return to roughly the same place he occupied before: 5-15 feet back from the stream (anywhere open, not standing on a dog-corpse), facing the stream, and almost as far to his right as he can get, so his larger shape won't be visible at an angle from upstream.
As needed, he'll let a little light filter between the fingers of his right hand--but always directed downward--to find his way around.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 30, 2015)

ooc: If not stated in the character background or specific languages, you won't understand it but, if it seems likely that you've heard it in your travels, then you can recognize it. Also, even if you've never heard elvish before, you can most definitely tell that the melody and language is NOT goblin. As a Cleric of Knowledge, I'd agree that it seems likely that Eddicus would be able to say that it sound a lot like Elvish. Real world example: you hear some people talking in Polish, you don't know Polish but you can tell from the sound of the language that it is eastern European and definitely NOT German.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 30, 2015)

*OOC:*


I disagree that you as germanic language speaking person could distinguish between Eastern and Southern slavic languages (Polish / Russian/ Chech vs Slovenian/Macedonian/Croatian)...unless you're living close to said borders, of course...just as it would be hard for someone outside of Europe to distinguish between German and Dutch or Dannish (all germanic languages).

Erm...this of course has in-built assumption that you ARE germanic speaking and not afrikan, latin, helenic, asian, slavic and/or other language (sub)groups 

But yes, elven is probably widely recognizable except in specific settings where elves are rare. I'd make a point of confusing Sylvan with Elven for example, but not Dwarven


----------



## PierceSG (Apr 30, 2015)

*OOC:*


Well, at the very least, I would like to believe that goblin/orcish would sound very vulgar/guttural while Elvish would sound the opposite of goblin/orcish? So one could still tell that Leonan isn't a goblin?






_
"Hmm, whoever is in there doesn't sound like goblins at all. I should go take a look."_​, thought Garrett as he moves forward and tries to take a peek into the cave.


----------



## mips42 (May 1, 2015)

OOC: Example was for comparison only (and I can tell polish and russian from german every time).

Looking deeper into the cave, you can see five dim shapes. one is crawling out of the stream while the other four seem to be poking at it.


----------



## mips42 (May 7, 2015)

Leonan:[sblock] Apparently tired of your hanging about, a pair of the goblins poke at you with their crude swords while the other two grab an arm and begin to drag you out of the river.[/sblock]

anyone looking into the the cavern can see a couple of the shapes grab onto the one in the river and begin to try to haul it out.


----------



## Neurotic (May 7, 2015)

Already knowing the procedure and wanting to avoid spear pokes, Leonan goes without complaint. He shakes the goblins off and walks peacefully to his duties.


----------



## PierceSG (May 13, 2015)

mips42 said:


> Leonan:[sblock] Apparently tired of your hanging about, a pair of the goblins poke at you with their crude swords while the other two grab an arm and begin to drag you out of the river.[/sblock]
> 
> anyone looking into the the cavern can see a couple of the shapes grab onto the one in the river and begin to try to haul it out.




Seeing what was happening ahead, Garrett falls back to the party. "I see a something ahead. From the looks of it, it looks like the goblins might have a prisoner but I can't be sure of it. So, what should we do?"


----------



## tuxgeo (May 13, 2015)

Keeping his voice as low as the halfling's report, Eddicus whispers back, "How many goblins? We didn't see them go past from outside. Was the non-goblin struggling, or a dwarf?" 

He adds quietly to Vottr, "If they're coming this way, we might ambush them here."


----------



## mips42 (May 18, 2015)

Leonan [sblock] it's only a few feet later that you sense more than feel that there is a body lying in the cave and spot a faint glimmer of light in the cave where the animals are kept. Something is up. [/sblock]

The shapes a re coming towards you and you can tell at this point one of them is NOT a goblin. It's too tall and lean.


----------



## Neurotic (May 18, 2015)

In elven language, light sing-song voice as if he's singing to himself:

"There is a light at the end of the tunnel,
dogs are not hungry anymore.

But the predator is visible,
little ones have sharp senses."

He then speaks in goblin:
"Go on into the cave guards, you know I cannot escape mighty goblin tribe. You would catch me again before I could get to the city. I'll feed the dogs and come back to you."

OOC: If needed, [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION], persuasion +3 and deception +5...


----------



## PierceSG (May 19, 2015)

"!", an exclamation flashes in Garrett's mind. "_A non-goblin is coming towards us. What should I do now?_, thought Garrett as he slinks back into the shadows with his bow & arrow in hand, in case whoever approaching is hostile.


----------



## tuxgeo (May 19, 2015)

*OOC:*


Unfortunately for the captive, none of the PCs in the dog-den speak Elvish, so they don't understand his song. However, they can clearly tell that the song is not in Goblinish.







Seeing Garrett withdrawing cautiously back into the dog-den, Eddicus chooses that moment to provide a bit of sound-effects: he grumbles, "Rr-rr-rr-rr," trying as much as possible to sound like a quickly-awakening goblin-dog. 









*OOC:*


Charisma (Deception) check if needed: [roll0]


----------



## Neurotic (May 20, 2015)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I know, I've checked. Unfortunately, I don't speak anything else that goblins don't understand.


----------



## tuxgeo (May 20, 2015)

*OOC:*


Fortunately for some, the three PCs in the dog-den know better than to speak right now, because any words spoken in Common, Dwarven, or Halfling that could be heard by the goblins would instantly alert the goblins to the presence of intruders. 

Assuming Leonan heard Eddicus' _sound effects_, he has a few seconds available (?) to draw a conclusion about one intruder's capacity for mimicry -- and about whether he (Leonan) wants to pretend to the goblins that the dogs are waking up. 

(Presumably, Leonan knows what the dogs actually sound like when they wake up.)


----------



## GameDoc (May 21, 2015)

Vottr, cranky from lack sleep and worrying about his uncle, has had his fill of goblins. He hefts his maul and makes ready to obliterate the next goblin he sees.


----------



## mips42 (May 23, 2015)

Leonan [sblock] 'You go, you feed the mongrels and we guard. We make double sure you not try to escape.' with that, two of the goblins move past you on the far side of the tunnel towards the main entrance while the other two stay behind you and continue to prod you on with swords. [/sblock]

  you see two of the smaller shapes moving towards you while the taller one is in the middle.

OOC: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/Hide3.png


----------



## Neurotic (May 23, 2015)

Leonan shrugs.
"Whatever." in goblin

Nearing the entrance to dogs cave, he surreptitiosly casts minor illusion (sound) inside the cave. 
First thing that comes out of the spell is nearly silent whisper:
_"This is just an illusion, be silent. I am a prisoner, I don't know who you are, but help us! There is an older man here too. If you can help it do not kill the goblins, they are better then others of their kind."_

Instantly afterwards, without waiting for any response, the cave comes alive with scuffling, snarling, yipping, chain clincking and other various sounds of his normal visits to the cave when dogs react to his presence.

He yells in common hoping the people inside get the message:
"Silent, dam* curs! There are four of your masters nearby! You can eat those two guarding outside!"

Leonal enters, his sharp eyes distinguishing crouching figures around. He stands with his hands aside obviously not holding anything threatening. The sound diminishes to occasional grawl, bark, more clinking, sounds constant, but not overly loud.









*OOC:*


Performance +5 if relevant, if goblins notice something amiss, it is INT DC 13 to detect an illusion


----------



## mips42 (May 28, 2015)

a faint voice:
"This is just an illusion, be silent. I am a prisoner, I don't know who you are, but help us! There is an older man here too. If you can help it do not kill the goblins, they are better then others of their kind."
 Suddenly the sounds of chains rattling and dogs growling erupts in the small cave and a voice shouts "Silent, dam* curs! There are four of your masters nearby! You can eat those two guarding outside!"


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 1, 2015)

*OOC:*


Since we're not in combat right now, I'm going to describe two actions in a row for Eddicus.






(1) As an action, Eddicus dismisses the Light cantrip that he had cast earlier on the pebble which he is concealing in his right hand. As part of that same action, he then returns the pebble to the pouch where he had put it before. 
(2) As another action, Eddicus draws his dagger, turns it around to hold it by the blade, and proffers it -- hilt first -- to the newcomer who is casting the audible illusions. Eddicus also moves (squeezing as needed) nearer the newcomer, in order to hand him the dagger if the newcomer will take it. (Eddicus tries to be as silent about this as he can, although that might not be necessary, because the ongoing aural illusions should mask some sounds of actual movement.)


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2015)

Leonan takes the dagger, nodding. He points two fingers at the exit on the left and then again two fingers on the right. He makes the half circle toward deeper into the cave and shows 2 scores flashing his hands with all fingers splayed.

Then points to the weapon and shows smaller number.

He comes close to Eddicus and whispers
"There are several guards near the cells where they kept me. There is an older man here, unconcious."

 [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION], this should be my estimate of active warriors in the clan.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 3, 2015)

OOC: Sorry for delay, new job as kept me away from Internet.

The two goblins who moved ahead laugh roughly as they hear Leonan talk about escaping and the mongrels eating them. 'More likely they eat you! Elf meat taste better than those scraps.'
 After the surreptitious exchange of weapons, the two goblins behind shove Leonan toward the cave shouting 'be quick! Yeemik be expecting his show. Or maybe today he eat you.'
 Leonan stumbles into the cave amid his illusionary sounds and briefly stumbles of one of the carcasses, the goblins close behind.
 The briefly look at the group there, 'what is yous doing here?'
 Initiative time...


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 3, 2015)

1d20+3=13


----------



## GameDoc (Jun 5, 2015)

_1d20_ = 20


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 6, 2015)

*OOC:*


Out of town -- not been checking regularly.






[OOC: Eddicus initiative] 
[roll0]


----------



## mips42 (Jun 9, 2015)

*OOC:*



Leonan  13
Vottr    20
Eddicus  6
Goblins  10
Ivan      ??
Garrett  ??


----------



## mips42 (Jun 12, 2015)

*OOC:*


 the order is
Vottr     20
Leonan   13
Garret    13
Ivan      12
Goblins   10
Eddicus   6

And that is the order. @_*Vottr*_, smash.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 12, 2015)

*OOC:*


 . . .


----------



## mips42 (Jun 19, 2015)

With a growl, Vottr steps up to the pair of goblins and swings his maul. The goblin is barely able to dodge the weapon and a chunk of rock flies off of the wall where his maul hits.

Leonan 13
Garret 13
Ivan 12
Goblins 10
Eddicus 6
Vottr 20


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2015)

Leonan steps back from the goblins, flinging his hands as if drying them, soft pitched drone bursting from his throat in accompaniment. A glob of light green goo splashes on both goblins, its fumes quickly enveloping them. Strangely for those familiar with the spell, there is no sizzling as the acid bites into the flesh.

"Please, don't kill if you can help it.

Acid splash vs goblins (1d8=4) - save REF 13









*OOC:*


Non-lethal, imagine something like sleep gas or tear gas coming from the glob. , disabling, but hardly fatal.


----------



## PierceSG (Jun 20, 2015)

From within the shadows, hearing what the newly joined Elf said, Garrett aimed his shot at the closest goblin's knee and let an arrow whistling through the air!


----------



## mips42 (Jun 21, 2015)

Leonans acidic goo spews forth from his hands, splashing upon the Goblins in front of him. The goo lands upon the poor creatures and begins to bubble and smoke. The gas emitted is acrid and they begin to tear up and cough.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 21, 2015)

Garretts' bow thrums in the wan light. The arrow streaks forth and buries itself into the already coughing goblin, dropping it to the ground holding its' badly wounded leg.
[mention=100541] Calling Ivan [/mention]
Ivan 12
Goblins 10
Eddicus 6
Vottr 20
Leonan 13
Garret 13


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 22, 2015)

*OOC:*


and likewise . . . or not.
That was dumb of me, wasn't it?


----------



## mips42 (Jun 24, 2015)

With a few muttered words, a small wave of the fingers of his left hand and rubbing what appears to be a small bit of wool in his right, Ivan conjures the image of a wondrous sword floating next to Vottr.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 24, 2015)

This first goblin, growling in pain, claws its way back to one foot and stabs a crude sword at Vottr, the only viable target.
 Maybe it's the angle of maybe it's just luck, but the goblin is able to stab Vottr in the side, opening a nice gash in his side.
 The second Goblin, frantically brushes the goo off of himself as best he can and turns to Leonan with a dark look. 'Yeemik wrong. We should have gutted you like Karg say.' With that, the goblin plunges the sword straight at Leonan but Leonan is able to twist his torso and oly gets a nice rip in his tunic.
 The third says something to his partner, then also stabs at Leonan with a spear,but misses badly, nearly hitting the Goblin on the other side of Leonan.
 The fourth goblin, turns and runs deeper into the cave.
leonan[sblock] What you heard was 'flush them out'[/block]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 24, 2015)

We need to stop that one from running, the prisoner is not too deep inside! Do you think we can do it?!"


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 25, 2015)

"I'm not any faster than any goblin," Eddicus demurs. 

The cleric rushes to the stream and casts a cantrip over the heads of the intervening goblins; _Sacred Flame_ descends in the square where Eddicus can barely make out the retreating form of the departing foe. 









*OOC:*


Range 60 feet; DEX save DC 12, or it would be if the goblin were aware of the attack. Does the goblin's DEX save get made at Disadvantage if it can't see the attack coming?







[roll0]


----------



## mips42 (Jun 25, 2015)

OOC: Good question. The rules don't explicitly state but it makes sense. I'll allow it. Ironically, both rolls were exactly the same...
Eddicus bulls his way through the bottleneck to where he can see the fleeing goblin and calls forth a bolt of flame which flies down the cave. As the bolt flies it reveals a bit more of the cavern, including a crude bridge with another goblin on it!
 The bolt of flame catches the Goblin and ears its skin lightly.

OOC: Back to top, Vottr? Roll20 and Image updated
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/Hide3.png
Vottr  						Leonan 
Garret 
Ivan
Goblins
Eddicus
​


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2015)

*OOC:*


Where is Leonal?

Is that passage to the left where the cells are? Would you be willing, [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION], to reveal a bit more of the map to me? Link in Private Message or send to yahoo, sinisa_hajnal
I'm just interested in the cell area and my equipment if there is single storage point for that.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 26, 2015)

OOC: Leonal is the wizardy looking guy in the middle of the Orcs. I'll add a Label. es, the passage to the left is where the cages are.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 26, 2015)

mips42 said:


> 'Yeemik wrong. We should have gutted you like Karg say.'




[sblock=Goblin language"]
"Karg is an idiot, you understand common, you know I told the humans to spare your lives. You would do better as a tribe to work with or for the humans then fighting them."
[/sblock]

To his new companions:
"They will rouse the tribe and try to cut us off! There is a tunnel immediately to our left where they keep a prisoner, commonly with small guard contingent. Some are here now! We can get him and immediately return to this choke point! The group like ours could hold them all here!"


----------



## GameDoc (Jun 28, 2015)

Vottr grunts angrily and swings his maul at the goblin in front of him.


Attack: 1d20+5 = 17
Damage: 2d6+3 = 8


----------



## mips42 (Jun 29, 2015)

Vottrs' maul crunches heavily onto the already-wounded goblin and, with a sickening >snap<, it moves no longer.

Leonan
Garret
Ivan
Goblins
Eddicus
Vottr


----------



## GameDoc (Jul 1, 2015)

"Music to me ears!" Vottr says at the sound of goblin bones breaking.  With a surge of renewed vigor, he steps up to the next one in line.



Bonus Action: Second Wind, 1d10+5 = 7
Move Action: Advance on the goblin by Leonan

Current HP = 12/13


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 4, 2015)

Dwarf, don't kill them if you can help it! You'll get the whole tribe upon us! I appreciate the help, but I would like to live through it!

The sparks fly from bards hands as he singsongs a short phrase and touches the goblin in front. The goblins muscles dance wildly and Leonal slips by him into the tunnel on the left, removing himself from the archers sight.
Shocking grasp vs goblin "above" Leonal; damage (1d20+5=17, 1d8=2) - on hit, goblin cannot make reactions, non-lethal.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 5, 2015)

"Music to me ears!" Vottr says as he steps up to the next goblin.
 'Dwarf, don't kill them if you can help it! You'll get the whole tribe upon us! I appreciate the help, but I would like to live through it!' the tall elf says as electric bolts dance around the goblin behind him causing the goblin to jerk weirdly.

Garret, you're up.
Ivan
Goblins
Eddicus
Vottr 
Leonan


----------



## PierceSG (Jul 5, 2015)

*OOC:*


I'm going to assume the goblin infront of Vottr and Eddicus is incapacitated? If so, Garrett will attempt to attack the goblin which is flanking Leonan from his back.







Just as the goblin in front of him falls, Garrett caught sight of another goblin who is creeping up on their new "ally". With careful aim, Garrett lets loose yet another arrow towards the goblin's right arm!









*OOC:*


I assume that will be considered a sneak attack as there's an ally of mine within 5 feet of the target? Also, I'm trying for a non-lethal disarming shot, please grant disadvantage if need be. Trying to not kill someone is hard.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 7, 2015)

OOC: While it might be considered a sneak attack, that goblin would have at least 50% cover from the walls and the elf which would impose a +2 to their ac...

Garret peeks around the rocky outcropping and looses and arrow at the Goblin behind the elf, trying for a tricky shot to the Goblins' arm. The arrow, however, narrowly misses the Elfs' head, instead.

 [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION]Ivan is up.
Goblins
Eddicus
Vottr
Leonan
Garret


----------



## mips42 (Jul 12, 2015)

OOC: It seems TF is AWOL...

 With a gesture and mystic word, Ivan call forth a bolt of pure eldrich energy and casts it at the fleeing goblin. The bolt of magical energy blasts the goblin in the back, causing to tumble to the ground. It is clearly badly wounded.

Goblins
Eddicus
Vottr
Leonan
Garret
Ivan


----------



## mips42 (Jul 12, 2015)

The goblin next to Vottr swings at him but Vottr is able to easily dodge the blow.
 The goblin on the far side of the elf snarls and lunges at him and is able to just catch his side. (-3hp)
The fleeing goblin signals to the one on the bridge, then turns and throws a spear at Vottr. The spear sails and thunks heavily into Vottrs' chest, dealing a nasty blow. (Crit -12hp)
 The Goblin on the bridge fires an arrow at the elf but misses badly, then disappears off the right side of the bridge.

Eddicus, you are up!
Vottr
Leonan
Garret
Ivan
Goblins


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 12, 2015)

*OOC:*


About Leonan's departure to the side, from Post #389:








Neurotic said:


> . . . The sparks fly from bards hands as he singsongs a short phrase and touches the goblin in front. The goblins muscles dance wildly and Leonal slips by him into the tunnel on the left, removing himself from the archers sight.
> Shocking grasp vs goblin "above" Leonal; damage (1d20+5=17, 1d8=2) - on hit, goblin cannot make reactions, non-lethal.




Now that Vottr has dropped the goblin who was nearest to him using his maul (Post #386), and now that Ivan has put the fleeing goblin on the ground using eldritch energy (Post #393), there are still two goblins positioned near the party: the one between Vottr and the cage-tunnel, and the one just beyond the cage-tunnel, which was the target of Leonan's shocking grasp (in the quote above). 

With Leonan's having slipped past the goblin near the entrance to the cages, Leonan is now out of the fray for the moment. Eddicus draws a dart and throws it at the nearest (and easiest-to-see) goblin (whose blow Vottr neatly dodged, above). 

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 12, 2015)

"Ah, . . . Right!" Eddicus grouses. 

"How about this?" he adds: "You guys drop them, and I'll spare their lives with a cantrip."


----------



## mips42 (Jul 17, 2015)

Ooc: posting from mobile so please forgive.

 Eddicus dart bounces harmlessly off of the cave walls.

Vottr, you're up!


----------



## GameDoc (Jul 20, 2015)

(OOC: Actually, Vottr is down.  Did I take two hits or just the crit for -12?;  Either way it's enough to drop me)

With a grunt, Vottr falls backward on to the cavern floor, the goblin spear protruding from his torso.



http://dice-roller.wikidot.com/rolls:428 Vottr death save 1d20 = 16 (1/1)


----------



## mips42 (Jul 20, 2015)

OOC Just the one hit for 12. Sorry about that. The dice giveth and the dice taketh away... If Vottr is at 0hp or lower, you'll need a Death save.
In the meanwhhile, [Mention=24380]Neurotic [/mention]Leonen is up.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 26, 2015)

*OOC:*


Sorry, missed this part, I was waiting for Vottr. My bad.







Leonan touches the goblin he passed again, another shock going through the body of the poor guard.
Shocking grasp to hit; lightning damage; acid damage from Acid Splash alternate (1d20+5=15, 1d8=8, 1d6=4) - non-lethal for both versions - I assume this drops the goblin in front of Leonan
OOC: if two goblins are adjacent one to another, change the attack to Acid Splash


He raises his voice.
Common:
"Hurry up, we have to get to the exit before they organize!"

In goblin:
_"Guards, let us through or we have to kill you! Move aside and wait for reinforcements! Go get the chief! I want to talk!"_


----------



## PierceSG (Jul 26, 2015)

*OOC:*


 I'm going to get Garret to start doing lethal attacks again after seeing Vottr got taken down. Let me know if he is still standing though and I'll change my actions. 







"Vottr!", gasped Garret as he sees the stout dwarf falls face first onto the cold, hard ground.

"Curses! I should not have stayed my hand against these cretins.", spat Garret as he lets loose another arrow towards the goblin that assailed Vottr.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 27, 2015)

Neurotic said:


> "Hurry up, we have to get to the exit before they organize!"
> 
> In goblin:
> _"Guards, let us through or we have to kill you! Move aside and wait for reinforcements! Go get the chief! I want to talk!"_




The goblin next to Leonen falls, twitching, into the cold stream.
In goblin [HI]'Don't worry, filth. Karg is coming, then you die!'[/HI]


----------



## mips42 (Jul 27, 2015)

PierceSG said:


> "Vottr!
> 
> Curses! I should not have stayed my hand against these cretins.",




Now with a clear shot, the Goblin that had attacked Vottr is a much easier target. The arrow flies true but only strikes a mild blow on the Goblin.

 [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION], Ivan is up
Goblins
Eddicus
Vottr
Leonan
Garret


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2015)

Ivan calls forth the arcane forces and casts them again at the goblin harassing the elf.
 This time, however, the goblin is able to dodge the bolt.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2015)

The Goblin that Vottr was attacking runs towards Ivan and Eddicus and attempts to bowl Ivan over. Ivan is able to hold his ground, though and the Goblin stabs at him. The goblin is able to stab Ivan but Ivan turns and only get a light wound (1 point)
The goblin that was near the elevated bridge runs towards Ivan but ducks into the cavern where Garret is. Ivan stabs at him as he passes by but is not able to get past the goblins' armor.
 Just as he ducks into the cavern, there is a loud road and a rush of water comes from deeper in the cave!
All need a Dex save to try to get out of the way.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 2, 2015)

Eddicus DEX save: 
[roll0]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 2, 2015)

*OOC:*


Argh! I was going to ask do I have to roll since I'm in a side corridor, but now...I'm probably swept right into some beasts mouth 







Dex save vs Water (1d20+3=4)


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 3, 2015)

*OOC:*


Dex save VS water (1d20+3=19)


----------



## mips42 (Aug 4, 2015)

Vottr is a auto-fail since he is unconscious and is washed out of the mouth of the cave taking 3 bludgeoning damage on the way out. He will need to be dragged out of the stream or drown.
 Eddicus is able to avoid getting knocked over but is washed to the mouth of the cave.
 Leonan is sucked out of the side passage by the flood and takes 4 points bludgeoning damage.
Garret is able to keep his feet but is washed down to the mouth of the cave.
Ivan gets washed down to the mouth of the cave but is able to keep his feet.
 The bodies of the two dead goblins, as well as the live ones, get washed to the mouth of the cave.
 OOC: Because I can, I'll say re-initiative.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 4, 2015)

Eddicus' new initiative: 
[roll0]


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 4, 2015)

*OOC:*


Must say: "woot!"


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2015)

New Init (1d20+3=12)

"No!" He rushes back inside trying to get to the old man before the goblins regroup.

OOC: This assumes they are not already behind us. If they are, I'll re-visit this.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 4, 2015)

*OOC:*


Initiative. (1d20+3=12)


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 4, 2015)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: This assumes they are not already behind us. If they are, I'll re-visit this.












*OOC:*


mips42 has stated in post #409 that the goblins, both dead and alive, have been washed to the mouth of the cave; therefore, they're not behind the party any more, and Leonan should be able to get back into that side passage again.














*OOC:*


Talking out of turn isn't an action, IIRC.






Eddicus shouts to the others, "Stop these two here! I'll go help Vottr."


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 6, 2015)

tuxgeo said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> mips42 has stated in post #409 that the goblins, both dead and alive, have been washed to the mouth of the cave; therefore, they're not behind the party any more, and Leonan should be able to get back into that side passage again.












*OOC:*


Yes, but there are those who opened the gate to flush us out. And there is still tribe chief and his guards. Leonan has a fair idea of how many goblins are inside. Too bad our fighter got critted  Leonan is actually more concerned about his cittern and songbook then about the old stranger, but it sounds more heroic


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 6, 2015)

*OOC:*


Cittern and songbook get wet, I betcha! 
We can ignore that in-character, though -- right?


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 7, 2015)

*OOC:*


They could be safe, goblins had Leonal entertain them, so his items are mostly intact and kept for such occasions.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 10, 2015)

OOC: as Gamedoc has not posted for Vottr, I'll presume he is at initiative 10. I randomly choose Garret to go before Leonen even though they have the same init. So, therefore, new order is

Eddicus
Garret
Leonen
Goblins
Vottr
Ivan


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 11, 2015)

Eddicus makes his way downstream to where Vottr lies in the water, if Eddicus can get that far (Speed = 30).

Once there (if he can get there), Eddicus drags Vottr's body out of the stream in such a way that the unconscious dwarf ends up lying face-up on the bank, head higher than feet. 








*OOC:*


I think that takes Eddicus' entire turn, leaving him no time for "Spare the Dying."


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 11, 2015)

Seeing Eddicus dragging an unconscious Vottr out of the water, Garret stood by them with his bow and arrow ready at his hands.


----------



## GameDoc (Aug 12, 2015)

mips42 said:


> OOC: as Gamedoc has not posted for Vottr, I'll presume he is at initiative 10. I randomly choose Garret to go before Leonen even though they have the same init. So, therefore, new order is...




_OOC: My bad.  I didn't catch that I needed to roll a new initiative.  But I guess its hard to know when to make death saves without an initiative._


----------



## mips42 (Aug 13, 2015)

Eddicus splashes and half-swims to the limp form of Vottr. Grabbing the dwarfs' stout body, Eddicus hauls him out of the suddenly-swollen stream. Witha quick prayer, Eddicus is able to stabilized Vottr, but the spear wound still looms in his thoughts.
(OOC: Spare the dying, no more death saves for Vottr.)

Garret
Leonen
Goblins
Vottr
Ivan 
Eddicus


----------



## mips42 (Aug 13, 2015)

Garret, seeing Eddicus drag Vottr out of the stream, wades over to guard them.

Leonen
Goblins
Vottr
Ivan 
Eddicus
Garret


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2015)

Leonan walks toward the goblins, dripping wet, flinging water out of his hair.
"I've had enough of you! I've told stories, sang and repaired things for you! I tried to teach you. I tried to keep this group of adventurers of kiiling indiscriminately. I tried to make you see light, working with humans is more profitable then working against them!"

He stalks right next to the group.
"Now you went too far! You wait here while we deal with your leader then maybe the next one will have some sense!
STAY DOWN!
"

The final scream explodes with the power of all the emotions young bard kept supressed, loose weapons, change and clothing parts fly away, goblins tumble carried on the waves of sound just visible as the magic takes hold. 

Thunderwave damage; wild surge check (2d8=12, 1d20=3) - CON save DC 15 for half and no push - NON-LETHAL STILL


----------



## mips42 (Aug 20, 2015)

"I've had enough of you! I've told stories, sang and repaired things for you! I tried to teach you. I tried to keep this group of adventurers of kiiling indiscriminately. I tried to make you see light, working with humans is more profitable then working against them!"
"Now you went too far! You wait here while we deal with your leader then maybe the next one will have some sense!
STAY DOWN!"
 With a thunderous shout, the elf lets loose a burst of arcane energy. Suddenly, the goblins that were next to him are tossed, like leaves in a storm, away to land unceremoniously on the ground in so many crumpled heaps.

Goblins
Vottr
Ivan
Eddicus
Garrett
Leonen


----------



## mips42 (Aug 20, 2015)

The pair of goblins tat got tossed lie, groaning, on the ground, seemingly stunned. From futher in the cave you hear the sound of flapping goblin feet. Then coming just into the range of light, you can see a goblin with a bow and a large, ugly hobgoblin behind him coming rapidly your direction.
Leonen [sblock] you're pretty sure the hobgoblin is Kerg and you also see Yeemik exiting out of the side passage where your cage was.[/sblock]

OOC: Vottr is unconscious but stabilized so no death saves are needed.

 [MENTION=4966]Ivan[/MENTION] you are up.
Eddicus
Garret
Leonen
Goblins
Vottr


----------



## mips42 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ivan quickly rushes over and grabs the elfs' robes and pulls him away from the mouth of the cave.

Eddicus
Garret
Leonen
Goblins
Vottr
Ivan


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 28, 2015)

*OOC:*


mips42, it looks as though Ivan's player, toasterferret, was last active on EN World on 2nd April, 2015. That's 4-1/2 months ago. (Your mention, above, links to EN World user "Ivan" instead.)
With two of the players now inactive -- i.e. both mudbunny and toasterferret -- would now (or soon) be a good time to try to recruit some replacements? Nevermind: already discussed in the OOC thread. . . .







Standing over the unconscious form of Vottr, Eddicus readies an action: if any of the newly arrived goblins attack, Eddicus will attack the goblin that first did so. (Thrown dart: 1d20+5;1d4+3)

Eddicus calls out to Leonan, "New guy -- Prisoner! Now's your chance to gab! Talk our way out of this if you can. You said to avoid killing. . . ." 

Eddicus advances one step toward the cave mouth, so his form (and his shield) give partial cover to Vottr.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 30, 2015)

After Vottr is dragged to safety by Ivan, Garrett looked for a shadowy spot to hide in with his bow ready.









*OOC:*


If possible, Garrett will look for a spot where he can hide and have cover to shoot out from.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 1, 2015)

"New guy -- Prisoner! Now's your chance to gab! Talk our way out of this if you can. You said to avoid killing. . . ."

Garrett moves off towards the bushes at the side of the cave and quickly conceals himself.

Leonen, it is your turn.
Goblins
Vottr
Ivan
Eddicus
Garret


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 2, 2015)

[sblock=mips42]It's Leon-A-n [/sblock]

Leonan steps forward toward the goblinoids, calling in goblin.

"Chief Yeemik, don't worry about your warriors, I didn't kill them. But they ARE making it hard for us."

Changing back to common:
"Welcome, king Klarg of _Yeemiks_ tribe" - he intentionally names the chief to rub in the fact that he lost control of his tribe to the brute.

In goblin again "Chief, remember the story about Ugga the musician"
[sblock=Ugga the musician - story told by morning fires, rather then told now ]
Once upon a time, there was a goblin lass. She looked just as any other young lass, soft skin, high piping voice, sharp teeth and long fluffy ears. But she had something extraordinary. She had a talent for music. Fine, human, even elven music. Whatever instrument she took, she learned. Every prisoner of the tribe that could teach her anything, she pestered. In time, she mastered the lyre, lute and several wind instruments. But lyre, with its soft tunes, requiring manual dexterity and music sense beyond what goblins normally had was her favorite.

She was favorite with young warriors of the tribe. She was favorite of chiefs son, Ghluk. Unfortunately, she was also favorite entertainer of the tribes rulers, bugbear brothers. And they weren't about to let her go to some peasant goblin cave when they could enjoy her music.

Young love cannot be supressed, however, and Ghluk came to her every dawn, while brothers slept and eventually they secretly got married by their shaman. Ghluk was, after all, chiftains son and warrior of some fame among his peers. But, as she was left with the child and it became obvious bugbears weren't happy. She will soon be immobile, in pain, there will be screaming infant and their beautiful music will be no more.

She gave birth. She played her music, but her heart now went to the little one, not into the music. There was a day when human adventurers came following some of the warriors after the raid. Before they attacked the cave they scouted, looking for the advantage, checking the number of warriors. When they heard the music they thought there was elven lass kept captive such was the power of Uggas music. To their surprise, they could see the goblin girl, playing softly to a infant. Such beautiful music, coming from goblin. Humans reconsidered their course, anyone who could play like that couldn't be all evil as they were thought. There was emotion, soft, kind, powerful. But bugbears were different story. As one of them bellowed for her to leave the bastard and come inside to serve them, humans charged, bugbears roared and trampled Ugga and the baby on their way into better protection of the goblin warriors.

Goblin warriors, tired and wounded from their raid were slow to respond and bugbears were in combat before they could hide behind their goblin minions. Still, they were powerful and with mighty swings they wounded and pushed back the humans until they could form their goblins into some semblance of fighting unit. But Ugga was left behind. Ghluk, mad with worry nearly charged when one of the humans bent over his wife and son. But the human only put the baby into Uggas arms and pushed her back toward the wall into relative safety.

Meeting humans eyes, Ghluk nodded.

As the fight was rejoined, he ordered his warriors to turn and free their brethren finally from bugbear tiranny. Such was the surprise of the attack that even mighty bugbears fell under combined might of two forces without further loss of life. Both sides, wary, tired and hurt, agreed to peaceful terms and the tribe of Ghluk and Ugga prospered. As he became chiftain and in turn his son became chiftain and time passed, the story of bugbears was lost, only shamans keeping the lore alive. But everyone knows about Ugga, whos music saved the tribe from the bugbears.
[/sblock]

"King Klarg, this group defeated good part of your guards without serious harm with only one lucky hit hurting our comrade. Your warriors are down from single shout. Let us negotiate..." with this, Leonan seeks Yeemik eyes and then returns his gaze to the king "...peaceful solution. Your tribe might benefit from working with or for the humans instead of attacking them. Sooner or later, there will be group of adventurers, maybe mightier or bigger then this one that will clear you out of here. Instead, let us and the old man go and I'll talk with the mines to negotiate with you for the protection of the road." Leonan doesn't say nothing about destroying the tribe right here and now. It is an option, but one Klarg needs to consider himself. He also has time to consider his chances against this group...and Yeemik has a chance to remember the story and decide who's side he wants to be on.

_"Luckily I listened to all those servant stories at home."_ thinks Leonan, leaving poignant silence in the wake of his little speech.

OOC: he also readies thunderwave spell as a reaction if the king charges


----------



## mips42 (Sep 3, 2015)

The goblins and the massive Klarg empty out of the cave mouth. You can see Yeemik in the crowd holding a short spear which, you remember, is not his weapon of choice.

As you speak, Klarg looks at you, his beady eyes boring into you, apparently trying to discern where the truth is. He is truly massive; nearly six feet tall and, from what you can see of his hairy arms, heavily muscled. He, as well as the goblins, are wearing what castoffs of armor they've been able to fashion into breastplates and other pieces held together with bits of leather thong and chain. For the most part, the weapons are not much better, several having seen better years or possibly even decades. Klargs' large morningstar rests on one shoulder and a large shield rests in the other hand, casually, as he studies you and the group.

 With a grin of his sharpened teeth, he replies in his gravelly baritone 'All is not as you say, small one. Yeemik is boss of this clan but Klarg is boss of Yeemik. That mean Klarg in charge, NOT Yeemik!' At this several of the goblins shift uncomfortably and you see them look at him with icy glares. 'Who be you to defy Klarg, human? WHO BE YOU TO COME INTO CRAGMAW AND TELL US WHAT IS?! YOU GO NOW OR KLARG AND CRAGMAW WILL MAKE A THRONE OF YOUR BONES AND SOUP OF YOUR MEAT!'

 With that he hefts the morningstar off of his shoulder and bangs it on his shield, then raises it to point towards the road. 'GO! Before your blood soaks the ground.'

(Wisdom check please and thank you, LeonAn) ;p


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 3, 2015)

mips42 said:


> (Wisdom check please)




Wis check (1d20+1=15) - hopefully DC is not too high


----------



## GameDoc (Sep 3, 2015)

_OOC: Hmmm... It's probably for the best that Vottr is unconscious at this point. He would take the bugbear's words as an opportunity to talk trash and pick a fight._


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 7, 2015)

"Who am I? WHO AM I?"

The bard smiles. Cold. Mirthless.
"I am Leonan de Hewes! The only human to listen to goblin shamans wisdom. Speaker of stories! Bringer of truth and courage! Proclaimer for Bargrivyek the Peacekeeper.

He changes to goblin language so he's understood by all goblins present.

I have a dream..."
he proclaims in high clear voice, gesturing toward the goblins
"... of all beings will rise up and live out the true lives. That there will be humans working WITH goblins, FOR goblins and the other way around. I have a dream that Phaltarn will rise as the lighthouse of freedom and justice! 

I have a dream of Craegmaw working with humans. Having real weapons! Iron armor! I have a dream of goblin goods in human cities!
I have dream of land without oppressors in form of bugbears, hobgoblins...or humans!" he meets as many goblin eyes as he can, performing literally for his life as he lowers his hands and voice and faces the goblinoid king again.

"And for that, Klarg...you have to surrender. You are the oppressor. You keep goblins in the dark. Raiding poor humans with little loot and attracting death from human cities. You are death of this tribe. And Yeemik is its freedom!"

"Yeemik! Goblins! Chaarge!" the bard leans toward the hobgoblin as if he's about to take a step forward... 
OOC: Ignore this part, leaves too little space for letting us go off the hook 









*OOC:*


still ready to blast Klarg to push him away, this includes him attacking Yeemik!
Not sure if this counts as performance, bluff, persuasion or just crazyness  Anyhow, roll with advantage (        [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION], Tides of Chaos - and you can have Leonan immediately on the next spell roll twice (instead of once - or just say that single roll qualifies) for the surge and regain the use of this ability)


----------



## mips42 (Sep 11, 2015)

OOC Well poo, I had thought I'd replied to this but it apparently got lost.

 Klarg stares at you for a moment, as if not believing that you're still here, then throws his head back and laughs a horrible, manic laugh. 'Humans, Elvses and Dwarvses never think Goblins as good as them. Goblins no more than rats to them.
 'Klarg give you chance to leave and you talks it away. Now klarg say you leave. On feetses or in soup.
 He turns and yells at Yeemik who is clutching his spear tightly 'These ones leave, NOW. Alive or dead.'
 With a sudden turn he shouts 'KLARG SAY DEAD!'
 Leonan immediately unleashes his thunderous blast which stops Klarg in his tracks and tosses him against the face of the hill.
 At almost the same moment, an arrow streaks in from where Garrett had hidden himself and is buried in Klargs' side.

 Klarg picks himself up and shakes his head to clear it, then shouts 'KLARG LIVE! GUT THEM ALL!' He then swings his morning star at Leonan. Whatever the reason, maybe a residual of the thunder that Leonan had thrown at him or the arrow or just Klargs own enthusiasm, he misses badly.
 As he recovers from his swing, Klarg jerks weirdly and turns slightly to look behind him.
 As almost the same time, you see Yeemik, his hands empty, and the spear lodged in Klargs back.
 Klarg falls to his knees, then crumples to the ground, red foaming from his mouth. He scratches and claws along the ground, trying to reach the Goblin that has betrayed him.
 As the last of his life leaves him, you hear Yeemik quietly say 'Cragmaw for Goblins, and _we_ not rats.'Yeemik then looks, frightened, at the goblins next to him, then at the party across the now bloodied grass...

OOC: Thunderwave is a Save spell and not and attack so Tides of Chaos (as I understand it) would not have helped you. "Starting at 1st level, you can manipulate the forces of chance and chaos to gain advantage on one attack roll, ability check, or saving throw." But, with Klargs save (or lack thereof), Garrets arrow with sneak attack damage and Yeemiks spear with sneak attack damage, klarg went down quickly.
 P.S. 'I have a dream'!? LOL

Ivan is now up. @_*Axel *_ that's you, if you want it.
Eddicus
Garret                         
Leonen
Goblins
Vottr


----------



## Axel (Sep 11, 2015)

Ivan's cheek twitched nervously as Klarg died, uncomfortably aware of how close to a violent death he had been. His hand went to run his chin absently as Yeemik spoke, then returned to fidget with the hem of his sleeve, unsure what to do. 

_Still am in danger!_ he realised, shuffling away from Klarg's corpse with a start, raising his hands in front of him protectively. 

ooc: move away from any immediate danger of melee. Ready Eldritch Blast against the first target that appears aggressive towards him.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 11, 2015)

*OOC:*


Wow. That escalated and ended quick. Garrett will still be ready for a fight, but right now he will stay his hand and see what the goblins or Leonan does.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 12, 2015)

"That was sudden," Eddicus comments, still standing in front of Vottr's body. 

Clearly and carefully, he adds: "I would rather make a new friend than a new enemy, but I don't know what options are available to me here. For right now, I am returning this weapon to its holder. Perhaps I don't need it." 

Suiting his action to his word, he returns the dart he has been holding to its leather quiver. Then he holds up his empty hand to show everybody that he hasn't "accidentally" _palmed_ the missile.

"New guy -- whatever your name is; did we discuss that? -- you are very eloquent in the Goblin tongue!"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 12, 2015)

Leonan spits on Kralgs body and turns to the party now, clearly presenting his back to Yeemik (but keeping track of goblin movement)

"I am eloquent in any language I speak." the boy smiles
"My name is, a syou maybe heard, is Leonan de Hewes. I am a noble of a nearby town. The goblins are ancient people, nearly as old as humans or older depending on the source. They have more depth then other people give them credit for. Mostly due their strange and dangerous looking visage and, to humans, weird looks they are pushed to badlands and have to fight to survive. Since plenty other humanoids are stronger then they, they form allliances to survive. Commonly it ends badly if the ally is stronger then they and evil. If one such alliance was made with humans, goblins could work as scouts and early warning guards to caravans going to Phandelver. At the very least, I hope to forge non-conflict pact if not outright alliance, one has to start somewhere.

Yeemik here, wise and strong leader of Cragmaw tribe understands common human speech so we can all talk together.
"

Leonan turns back to Yeemik.
"Thank you for your help, Chief Yeemik. May Bargrivyek the Peacekeeper keep you and your tribe in peace and prosperity.
You may have heard me beseech these valiant adventurers not to kill your warriors and I believe all your guards are alive. With your permission, we would make camp at the edge of the clearing and bind the wounds suffered during this misunderstanding.

I believe they came for the old man prisoner in your cave?" he raises an eyebrow at the adventurers

"What say you we negotiate his release and returning of my cittern and songbook?"


----------



## mips42 (Sep 13, 2015)

OOC: Since everyone seems to be delaying / deferring, lets drop out of initiative until the situation changes...


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 14, 2015)

*OOC:*


How many rounds have passed since the goblins guarding Leonan noticed the party in the dog cave? We did drop two of them rather completely. Are those first two now "dead," or does Eddicus still have a round or two to Spare the Dying on them? Leonan did spare the other two, specifying non-lethal damage on them.


----------



## Axel (Sep 14, 2015)

Ivan smiled as the situation defused. "I hope you can forgive me my native language. I hope the elf can translate, if you do not."

_Damned if I'll let that upstart of an elf steal all the glory from this...situation just because of a language problem. _

Clearing his throat Ivan continued. "One old man is of no value. He cannot work and will soon die here. We will gladly take a hungry mouth from your stronghold. It seems a fair end to this..." Ivan waves his hands expansively, gesturing to the surrounding goblins and the party. "This unfortunate confrontation."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 14, 2015)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], WHAT native language? If you're speaking elven I can translate, but otherwise Yeemik understands common and I cannot translate other languages...and just for everyones record, Leonan is half-elven with mostly human looks - see image


----------



## Axel (Sep 14, 2015)

ooc: Ivan is speaking common. He knows you're a half-elf, but is playing the racist card in his head because in the absence of much IC posting I've decided he's a bigot.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 14, 2015)

OOC: Without going back and counting, my best guess for number of rounds is 7.

 'He yours. We be leaving this place,' Yeemik says quickly. Several of the Goblins grumble and gripe at him, but he shouts them down saying 'Klarg right about some things. Some humans come an dead us no problems. We need new place and me know one away from here. Go get things and bring other one here!'
 With that, most of the goblins scurry back into the cave and, cautiously, Yeemik retrieves his spear.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 14, 2015)

Lacking certainty, Eddicus lowers his guard and goes over to the inert body of the first of the goblin guards that fell in the recent combat, i.e. the one Vottr smashed early on. Eddicus kneels by the body and casts "Spare the Dying" on it -- at least as much to be taken as a gesture of good faith as anything else. If the body appears still to be living, then Eddicus goes to the body of the other one that fell early on -- or as far as he can in that case, using the movement he has left.

His next action -- if the first casting worked -- is to cast the same cantrip on the other fallen goblin guard.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 14, 2015)

Both of the goblins that are outside on the ground are more stunned than injured as they were his fairly hard by Leonans previous Thunderwave. The one that Vottr got is quite, quite dead.


----------



## Axel (Sep 15, 2015)

Ivan is unable to stop himself grinning, and claps his hands in self-congratulation. "Excellent! We shall be away from here as soon as possible."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 15, 2015)

Goblin, to Yeemik:
"I'm sorry you feel that way, Yeemik. But I can understand mistrust. If you decide you would like a more peaceful coexistence with humans, try and find me. I'll be around for some time. Have a good life."

Common, speaking to the party after Yeemik left:
"We can rest here, I'm glad you came before Klarg decides I'm a more nuisance then worth. I was talking to the goblins and teaching them, sometimes even their own lore. Their shamans are known to forget pieces of their history.

Since I doubt you came for me, I assume the old man is someone important?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 15, 2015)

Eddicus stands up from where he has failed to prevent the crushed goblin from dying, and points toward where Vottr is lying on the bank of the stream. 

"If the old man is a dwarf, he is likely to be that guy's uncle -- and our employer," Eddicus answers. "Once he gets out here, we will know."

"I suppose I could go help him walk out of the cave, if the goblins are really releasing him. . . ."


----------



## Axel (Sep 15, 2015)

"Dwarves are proud too. We could shame him by trying to help with something as simple as walking," Ivan explained. 

"I think it best if we wait before offering. Especially with his kin unconscious on the floor - it would not do for him to see Vottr carried like a sack of potatoes."


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 16, 2015)

"I accede to your interracial, social insight," Eddicus says, bowing slightly. 

He does not smile as he bows; but that is only because a smile could be misinterpreted as sarcasm in this situation.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 16, 2015)

New guy stands and looks from one to another of the group.

Finally, after the little byplay plays out he clears his throat.

"Would you please introduce your honorable selves while we wait? And why are you here if you didn't come for the old man?"









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION], is the old one really a dwarf? Did I even have a chance to see him properly?


----------



## mips42 (Sep 17, 2015)

After a few minutes the group of goblins returns from the interior of the cave, half-dragging / half carrying a battered, bedraggled older human male. Eddicus and garret ill recognize from a description that this man is Sildar Hallwinter, another hireling of Gundren Rockseeker and one of the ones that Gundren said would be accompanying him on his trip to Phandalin.
 Sildars clothing is dirty and tattered, he smells of dirt and other, less pleasant, things. As he is released by the goblins, he collapses to the ground wheezing noisily.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 17, 2015)

"Certainly! I am Eddicus Deane, Cleric of Oghma; and unless I guess wrongly, that human captive would be another hireling of our dwarven employer. 

Eddicus pauses for a moment, then continues: "It will be hard for us to free Gundren Rockseeker from this holding pen if he's not here. Maybe he's held captive farther in? Or maybe this captive can tell us what happened to him. . . ."

Eddicus goes to the old man and checks his condition. If needed, he applies one use of his healer's kit to any wounds the man has suffered that are in need of it; and he offers the man food and water.


----------



## Axel (Sep 18, 2015)

Ivan stood back, to let the priest tend the old man. It didn't look as though he had been well treated. Though, he was still living...

"Doctor Ivan Kakarov," Ivan said, by way of introduction. He paused, as if waiting to see if he was recognised, before continuing. 

"What brings you so far from civilisation?"


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 18, 2015)

"I'm Garrett.", as Garrett introduces himself. "Think it be a good idea for me to go loot the dead hobgolin?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2015)

Leonan shrugs at the questions.

"I had unpleasant encounter with a nobler noble. So they took care of me...except I had a help and managed to get away into the night. So I went with the help to their home." he gestures toward the cave.

To Garret:
"I don't think the goblins are coming back so feel free. If you'll excuse me, I'll go and recover my cittern and songbook before some goblin concludes I don't need them anymore."

He heads back into the cave, nodding to Eddicus on his way. Come minutes later, he returns tuning the instrument, a satchel slung over his shoulder.

"I think this deserves a song. When we get back to the city I'll perform in some tavern. If you want to hear of your exploits, you're welcome to come."


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 18, 2015)

Upon hearing what Leonan said, Garrett ran towards the body and starts rummaging through the bloody heap.









*OOC:*


LOOT!


----------



## Axel (Sep 19, 2015)

Ivan fixed Leonan with a state. "When you tell this story, it would be wise for you to have my parts played by another."

After a moment, he begins pacing up and down along the stream, sucking his cheeks in and absently fiddling with the frayed ends of his clothes. 

"Ediccus, is the old fellow still in possession of his wits? Does Gundren still live?" Ivan asked. "We must have answers!"


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 19, 2015)

"As to that, Ivan, he may tell us the answers he has for us when he comes around to full awareness again," Eddicus replies. 

"I suggest we rest here for now: Vottr should wake up in an hour or two -- or three, or four. Then we can return to the Triboar Trail and reclaim our beasts and our wagon. That won't subsititute for a good night's rest, of course."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2015)

Axel said:


> Ivan fixed Leonan with a state. "When you tell this story, it would be wise for you to have my parts played by another."




"I still don't know your name, good sir. Even better, I don't know your story...so no danger of me getting true account of you, unless you choose to tell me a story.

If you don't, I'll tell my story...so you'll likely be another face in the group of saviours."

Noticing Ivans fiddling with his cloak.
"If you allow me, I can repair your cloak. Consider it a token of my gratitude for saving me until such time I can properly reward you. Or I can aid you in your search. As you noticed, I speak goblin and know their traditions."

OOC: I hope the state Leonan is fixed with is removable one and not some eternal curse


----------



## mips42 (Sep 22, 2015)

As Leonan heads into the cave to retrieve his things, the others tend to Vottr, finally awakening him, though he is still quite groggy.
 Leonan[sblock] inside the cave is a scurry of activity as the goblins scamper to and fro gathering their things. In the cave where you spent the last week you see the two crude cages and, nearby, your personal effects.[/sblock]
 Sildar is battered but still barely concious and, in a hoarse voice says 'Durn goblins jumped us. Hope you got the little beggars. Where's Gundren and Dougal? Ye find them?''


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 22, 2015)

"We were hoping you could tell us where Gundren was," Eddicus replies. 

"Were you traveling mounted? Could Gundren or Dougal get away on their mounts? We haven't been as far as Phandalin yet, so we don't know whether they're there."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 23, 2015)

'Aye,' he replied weakly. 'We were all on horses. Blasted goblins attacked us, killed the horses and hauled us off of em afore they was done bleeding. We all fought hard and they was both still fighting when I got clonked on the head. I dunno where they are, only that they're not here.'


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 23, 2015)

"That," Eddicus surmised, "seems to indicate -- what? A couple of thoughts occur to me: for one, the goblins might have retreated from the ambush, taking the one captive whom they had already secured, leaving Gundren and Dougal at liberty to hike to Phandalin; or, for the other thought, maybe we should scour this goblin lair after it is fully vacated, to see whether there were any other holding pens where Gundren and Dougal might have been held."

Eddicus turns to the now almost fully awake Vottr and asks him his opinion on the subject.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 23, 2015)

ooc: paging  [MENTION=53915]GameDoc[/MENTION] Vottr is conscious again...


----------



## Axel (Sep 24, 2015)

The news does little to calm Ivan, who continues pacing and speaking, half to himself and half to the group. 

"I could accept goblin banditry, out here. That would just be ill fortune. But goblin bandits taking prisoners? Especially old men like Sildar here... That hints at a deeper meaning. Someone, or something, is guiding the attack. News has leaked out, and Gundren is wanted."

Ivan pauses, looking grim, before a realisation hits him. "The goblins do not know who Gundren is, from the three travelling. He may have escaped and live still. "

"You!" Ivan says, almost seizing Leonan's shirt in agitation, with a manic gleam in his eye. "Never mind my shirt. Ask your goblin friends where the other two they attacked are. It is more important than you can know, just yet!"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2015)

"Easy there, friend!"
Leonan steps back, brushing Ivans hands off.
"You don't have to shout. Nor manhandle me. You didn't even bother to introduce yourself!"
The bard walks back toward the cave, hoping to catch Yeemik before he goes.
"I'll ask the chief, you think on what you will say when I get back."

 [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION], anything?


----------



## mips42 (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeemik is busily directing the other goblins in gathering all their belongings and packing them for travel when you find him.
 'There were others,' he tells you. 'One was captured with this one and taken to main hideout. Klarg got message from warchief Grol maybe three days ago. Message said that spider pay good silver to watch for dwarf. Capture him and send him and all he carried to Grol. We capture one and send him and his stuffs to Grol. Second is man we give you. Other get away. Klarg beat us good for letting one run.
 'Main hideout is old castle northeast of here. You not go there, story man. Grol and clan worse than Klarg. They kill all you dead, no talking.'


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you, Chief Yeemik. I am glad to know you. Don't fall under any other "kings".

Leonan then returns to the group, smiling. He looks at Ivan, nodding to him and then just waits to see what the strange man will do.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 25, 2015)

Eddicus waits for Leonan to translate Yeemik's words into the Common tongue for the sake of the rest of the party.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2015)

tuxgeo said:


> Eddicus waits for Leonan to translate Yeemik's words into the Common tongue for the sake of the rest of the party.












*OOC:*


Erm...no, I didn't talk to Yeemik in front of the party. I returned to the caves. He returned as described above. And waits for something, looking at Ivan.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 26, 2015)

*OOC:*


Alright, then: Eddicus would have waited for Leonan to tell the rest of the party what Yeemik had said when they last spoke together inside the caves.


----------



## Axel (Sep 26, 2015)

Ivan is doing his best to wear a new road in the cave floor, he is pacing so much as Leonan returns. He stops to watch the newcomer approach with eagerness. 

"Well, Leonan? What news," he blurts out.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 26, 2015)

"Well, friend, what's your name?" Leonan uses his bardic training to mimic Ivans tone and speech.

But he doesn't stop there. He lectures, his voice raising as 
"I've asked nicely before. I've forgiven your manhandling me. You ordering me around. I do feel thankful and I feel obligation to you. But I'm NOT your servant nor slave. I prevented the fight you wouldn't survive. I've tried my best to introduce myself. And I got back nothing except from Eddicus! No more! Until you decide you can behave, we're done!"
 [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], don't take this seriously out of game, this is between Leonan and Ivan 


He turns to newly awakened Vottr, lowering his voice and bowing slightly.
"I'm sorry, good dwarf, you missed some action and introductions. My name is Leonan de Hewes, I was a prisoner here until you showed up. You have my thanks"

OOC: assuming some kind of dialog will resume more or less normally:
"We saved an old man, but the dwarf that was captured along with him was transferred further into the goblin territory. One man survived and fled. There are worse things then goblins deeper into the mountains. Some kind of king Groll, worse then Kralg here. Supposedly, there is no talking with them. Which might suit me just fine.

Now, are we going back to the city, to try and track that third man and deliver the old one? Or continuing immediately onward?"


----------



## Axel (Sep 27, 2015)

Ivan stared at Leonan for a second. "Clearly, you were not listening, young Bard. I shall tell you my name again, but not a third time. In some cultures that has a magical significance."

Taking a deep breath and swelling his chest out, he added "Doctor Ivan Kakarov. If I have been curt with you, please, forgive me. There is much on my mind. The missing old dwarf weighs heavily on me... It would be best for all of us if we are to find him alive and unharmed."

ooc: Thanks for the clarification Neurotic. I'm glad someone else can have an IC disagreement without taking it personally. Besides, Warlocks are supposed to be strange a-holes.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 27, 2015)

*OOC:*


Sorry, totally missed that. Asking that to fighting stress and Ivan attacks. Don't worry about ooc, we're playing and our other chars will continue as friends ;-) 







"I remember that, now." Leonan bows to the warlock. "My apologies, for some reason it slipped my mind." He offers his hand. "Friends? "


After Vottr introduces himself and Garret loots Kralg :
"The goblins are moving out. Do you want to go through the caves to check for clues or hidden treasure?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 27, 2015)

"Speaking for myself, I want to get us back to our wagon on the Triboar Trail, so we can complete the mission we were hired to do," Eddicus offers. 

"Of course, this only applies to those of us who were hired to do it; but Vottr's uncle laid an obligation upon us to deliver supplies to him and his team in Phandalin; and I think we would be in default of our agreement if we don't try to complete that next, before we take on further adventures. If Dougal got away from the goblins, he may be waiting for us, and for Sildar, there in town; and it might be good to compare notes with him, and gain information that way. Furthermore, most of us need at least a good night's sleep before we are ready to handle matters with our usual aplomb and carefree abandon."


----------



## Axel (Sep 28, 2015)

"I am in agreement with my learned colleague here", Ivan said, gesturing to Eddicus. "It is important to follow the letter of ones contract. A short walk back to the wagon then" 

_And a sleep outdoors..._

ooc: no harm, no foul Neorotic.   Moments like that are good for moving away from the perfect recall of D&D characters generally.


----------



## Axel (Sep 28, 2015)

...


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 29, 2015)

*OOC:*


Sorry for not posting. My hdd died and now I'm waiting for my new ssd to arrive from Amazon. :/ Should be any day within this week. 
Also, [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION] did Garret manage to find anything on the very dead hobgoblin?


----------



## mips42 (Sep 29, 2015)

Garret, quietly and inconspicuously rifles the dead goblin and finds... nothing of real value.
 Vottr, groggy, attempts to stand but fails mumbling something about 'blasted goblins'. With a bit of help from others, he is able to stand and walk slowly.
 meanwhile, the goblins continue to bustle in and out of the cave, stacking rolls of gear and such by the cave mouth.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 29, 2015)

Finding nothing of value from the dead hob goblin, Garrett walks back to the group while mumbling about the lack of valuables versus the trouble they are going through.


----------



## Axel (Oct 2, 2015)

Ivan, slightly calmer now, frowned. "Garrett, if you were hoping to get rich as a caravan guard, I think your expectations need calibration. Come, then, we should return to the wagon before it too vanishes. Leonan, you are welcome to continue to Phandlever with us, if you are heading that way. "


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2015)

"Sure, thank you, Ivan."
Leonan turns toward departing goblins.
"I though Garret would like another chance at treasure in the cave. You never know what Kralg kept hidden from goblins. And it will give Vottr time to recover fully."









*OOC:*


 Just mentioning this, I don't really expect any "treasure" from cleaned out goblin cave


----------



## mips42 (Oct 3, 2015)

With a look back at the dark hole that was the goblin cave, you begin the trek back to the wagon, practically carrying Vottr and Sildar. The trip that took merely an hour before, takes nearly three on the return trip.  Vottr and Sildar both are in and out of consciousness, sometimes lucid, other times seemingly talking to people who are not there.
 The trees and bushes grab at your clothes and occasionally your weapons. The mood is somber. When you finally clear the last of the trees and emerge onto the Triboar Trail, you see the wagon, sitting just where you left it.
 The sunlight is beginning to fade as you hoist Sildar and Vottr onto the wagon and take a much-needed breather.


----------



## Axel (Oct 4, 2015)

Ivan say on the wagon resting. The walk had calmed him completely. He looked bleakly at what remained of their little group. "I do not fancy driving this track in the dark with those two," he gestured to Sildarr and Vottr, "lacking their wits. Not do I fancy cooking. Dried rations will suit the mood, though a fire would be nice for comfort. "


----------



## GameDoc (Oct 4, 2015)

Vottr, reclining in the wagon, furrows his brow and growls: "I've wits enough to knock yer block off, witch doctor."  He blinks and sits straight up. "But I suppose I'm owin' ye for draggin' me outta that stinkin' gobber nest."  He smiles.

OOC: Sorry for vanishing.  I've been moving across state and its taken more time than I thought.  Somewhere I totally lost track.


----------



## Axel (Oct 4, 2015)

"I'm glad to hear it, master Dwarf. My talents have not extended themselves to driving carts. It does not look terribly difficult. Rather......messy though. I have always managed to find more useful things to learn."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 4, 2015)

"I don't think we should linger. We can rest some on the cart and we can hopefuly make the town proper before dark."


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 4, 2015)

Eddicus walks alongside the wagon as they continue on toward Phandalin, and lets Vottr drive the team of oxen, because he thinks he recalls that Vottr claimed to be trained for the task. Eddicus carefully doesn't mention the fighter's uncle Gundren at this time, unless one of the others does.









*OOC:*


What time of day is it? The party was trying to take a long rest for the night, but did so inside the goblin cave and didn't complete their long rest because of guards and prisoner and "feeding" the dogs. Is it now daylight the next day? I would think the party will wait for daylight before driving the wagon onward to Phandalin.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 4, 2015)

*OOC:*


 If it is still the same afternoon, I'd take at most short rest (for healing) and then push to Phandalin


----------



## GameDoc (Oct 5, 2015)

If Sildar is lucid, Vottr will begin asking as to the fate of Gundren.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 6, 2015)

OOC: OOH I know about moving across state. done it twice. Glad to hear all is well and welcome back!

'Gundren? Last I saw him he was fighting goblins like me. I know no more than that.' He points at Leonan 'That fellow said that one of the group was taken to the main hideout, somewhere northeast of the cave, and another got away. I'm hoping it was Gundren that got away but, I've no way of knowing.
   'I'm sure Gundren told you that he and his brothers, Tharden and Nundro, were looking for the entrance to Wave Echo Cave. Well, Gundren had a map showing the location of the cave they were exploring. I'm sure he also told you that clans of dwarves and gnomes made an agreement known as the Phandelver’s Pact, by which they would share a rich mine in a wondrous cavern known as Wave Echo Cave. In addition to its mineral wealth, the mine contained great magical power. Human spellcasters allied themselves with the dwarves and gnomes to channel and bind that energy into a great forge called the Forge of Spells, where magic items could be crafted. Times were good, and the nearby human town of Phandalin prospered as well. But then disaster struck when orcs swept through the North and laid waste to all in their path.
  'A powerful force of orcs reinforced by evil mercenary wizards attacked Wave Echo Cave to seize its riches and magic treasures. Human wizards fought alongside their dwarf and gnome allies to defend the Forge of Spells, and the ensuing spell battle destroyed much of the cavern. Few survived the cave-ins and tremors, and the location of Wave Echo Cave was lost.
 'Once we get to Phandalin, I recommend staying at Stonehill inn. I know the proprietor and they'll treat us well. I also know a wizard, Iarno by name, that may have heard about Gundren or know who would.
   'We should move with speed my fine fellows. I've seen quite enough of this forest trail for quite a while.'


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 7, 2015)

*OOC:*


 since no reply, I think its safe to move us to towns approach vista?


----------



## mips42 (Oct 7, 2015)

OOC: New IC is up, please visit it.


----------



## Axel (Oct 7, 2015)

Link? I can't see it...


----------



## mips42 (Oct 8, 2015)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?470106-MiPS-Lost-Mine-Part-II


----------



## mips42 (Oct 8, 2015)

Casatagyr and Brlo:
 The trek down the great west road and along the Tribaor Trail has been long and muddy but, thankfully, you ran into no issues with goblins or other monsters, although you did see signs of them along the trail.
 Arrival at Phandalin was uneventful, the few people who see you seem mostly uninterested after a moment or two.
 Across the way a few rowdy you seem to playing a game of 'it', laughing and squealing loudly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
The young dragonborn paladin had been trudging along with the dwarf for some time. While Castagyr had heard the rumors of ruffians and goblins terrorizing and kidnapping people along the Triboar trail, they had not seen the evidence.

Having safely arrived in Phandalin was a mixture of relief and disappointment. He commented to Brlo, “Since there were no goblins or bandits, I wonder if the rumors of this Spider or Black Spider character are false too.”

The children playing were evidence of peaceful times, despite the ruins of the old town around them. Of course it was soon clear that the crumbling stone walls where much older and not from any activity in the recent decades even.

With the townsfolk paying them little attention, Castagyr slowed to take in more of the log buildings to try discerning where best to start looking for information.


----------



## Axel (Oct 9, 2015)

"Mebbe they are", Brlo replied non-comitally. "Most rumours out here be having a basis in fact though."

Not having much to add beyond the obvious, the dwarf fell in behind Castagyr. "Try the store. Folk from out'o'town be stopping by for supplies. Other'n the bars, there not be many other options for news."


----------



## mips42 (Oct 9, 2015)

what you can see from where you are: On your left is Barthens provisions, one of the largest buildings you've seen that is still intact. You can also tell a smithy on your right a bit further into town as well as what looks like a inn, a small shrine that has a few people around it, the open space where children are playing and, across the way from that, another large building.


----------



## Axel (Oct 10, 2015)

Looking around, Brlo continued. "Best be tryin' Barthens over'ere, this time'o'day. Folks be headen' on out, rather'n settlin' in y'see."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
Castagyr shrugged. Typically one looked to large congregations of people to look into rumors and such. Ale tended to loosen tongues as well.

He gestured to the inn farther into town, “That is were we would be most likely to hear about tales and rumors. But there are folk gathered at the shrine too. If there have been troubles and anyone were hurt, I am sure those folk there would know about it.”

The dragonborn paladin began walking towards the shrine where there were people present. As he approached he held up a palm in greeting. He held the lance in his other hand like a walking stick with the pointed end to the sky.

“Good day, gentlefolk. I wonder if you would spare tom time to talk for a few moments.”


----------



## mips42 (Oct 12, 2015)

The shrine, if you can call it that, seems to be little more than some field stones gathered from local ruins and appears to have been Dedicated to Tymora, goddess of luck.
 The few folk gathered there seem to be mostly farmers and look at you with a bit of apprehension. One eyes you for a moment, then  says 'a moment? Ye won't be learnin' much in that time but I guess I'll do my best. Whacha wantin?'


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
Castagyr took note that the shrine was to the goddess of luck, a good deity. He was displaying his own holy symbol of Torm.  He smiled at the rustic farmer's no nonsense approach. That was just fine by the dragonborn.

"Aye, real learning would take a mite longer. So perhaps I might need more than a mere moment of your time, eh."

"As you can see, I am warrior," he indicated his weapons and armor that was quite obvious.

"We had heard rumors of goblin and bandit activity as well as some nefarious villain known as the Spider or Black Spider. While trekking here, the journey was rather peaceful... not that I am complaining mind you."

"But I have come to help put a stop to the evilness of such foes that prey on the innocent and defenseless. Might you or your companions know of such things? Or mayhap you can point me in the direction of someone that might know of such rumors?"


----------



## mips42 (Oct 14, 2015)

At the mention of goblins and bandits, the rest of the folk that were standing at the shrine quickly leave, leaving only the man you've been talking to. He move up closer and drops his voice to a sharp whisper 'Now listen 'ere. There's some folk in this town what are feared of goblins and their ilk. But all of em, and I mean ALL of em, are feared of gettin caught up in some fool battle what can't be won.
 'I can't speak o' goblins, though I'd not be surprised if they was about, but I can tell ye about what you might call bandits. There's a group of local toughs, call themselves Redbrands, cause they all wear some kind of red, been making things hard on everyone, shaking down local businesses and flouting the townmaster`s authority. I seem maybe a dozen of 'em at a time hanging out at Stone Giant Inn. I'd tell ye to leave em alone if I thought it'd do any good.
 'If, on the other hand, you'd like to really help someone, ye might go see Sister Garaele. She went on some kind of trip and came back gimping on her leg. I dunno what happened, she don't like to talk about it, but she could definitely use help.'


----------



## Axel (Oct 15, 2015)

Brlo sighed grumpily. "Ya canna be solvin' the whole world's problems Castagyr. Sometimes ya jus' gotta let folks fix things 'mselves. This lass sounds like she could be usin' a hand. T'local thoughs? F'get it. There be too many, 'n' not worth t'bother."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
Castagyr was not pleased about ignoring the mentioned bullies that called themselves the Redbrands, but he had to agree with the dwarf. Of the evils in the world, a little extortion was preferred over killing and pillaging.  He could always speak with the Townmaster later.

“Aye, mayhap we should speak with Sister Garaele, Brlo.”

He turned back to the man who mentioned her and asked, “Where might we find her?”


----------



## mips42 (Oct 17, 2015)

The old man looks at you, 'maybe you do got more sense than a goose, then. As it happen her place is right across the way there.' He points to a modest building just across the town green from the shrine.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
Castagyr inclined his head respectfully and replied, “Thank you for your time, sir.”

With the directions given, he departed the shrine and went to the indicated house.  He approached and knocked on the front door. Then he called out, “Hello? Sister Garaele? My name is Castagyr, a traveling paladin, and I was hoping you could spare some time to talk with me.”


----------



## mips42 (Oct 20, 2015)

From inside the modest house, you hear a soft, lilting voice answer 'A paladin? Just a moment.' From inside you hear a slow, heavy thumping and, a brief moment later, the door opens slightly and you can see the tired face of a middle aged woman with dark brown hair and wearing modest Homespun. 'What would a paladin want from old Garaele, eh?'


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 20, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]

Castagyr had his lance grounded and he inclined his head respectfully.

“Pardon the intrusion, ma’am. I was inquiring after some rumors about the region and those at the shrine next door informed me that you recently returned from a trip with an injury.”

“I would like to help, if I could.”  He did have some healing power if necessary.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 21, 2015)

'That would likely have been old Narth.' The door opens and you see a somewhat stout woman holding a crude walking stick. 'He means well but is, shall we say, rough around the edges? Please, come in.'
 As you enter the simple home, you are see whitewashed walls, scrubbed wood floors and the occasional spot of flowers. In the air there is a light, sweet smell of the plants that dot the space as well as the fading smell of freshly baked bread, reminding you of how long it's been since you ate.
 She gestures to a simple trestle table and bench, 'Now what is it that I might help you with?'


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 22, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
Castagyr entered the home, giving Brlo a nod that so far they were doing okay with the woman. Propping his lance against the wall, he took the offered seat on the bench. He ignored his rumbling stomach since he knew he could probably get something to eat soon at the tavern across the street.

“Thank you for your hospitality, Sister.”

“As I was telling the folk next door, we had heard there were troubles with bandits and goblins that the local militia and guards could not handle. Specifically there was telling of someone calling themselves the Spider or Black Spider potentially behind these regional troubles.”

“Given that I was told that you recently returned with an injury, I was wondering if that was related as Narth hinted at. We are seeking more information about such troubles, if you might know.”


----------



## mips42 (Oct 22, 2015)

'Well, by now, I'm sure you've seen or heard about the ones running roughshod over the town but, no, this' she indicates her leg 'has nothing to do with that. My own clumsiness really. I wend on a pilgrimage to try and find some information and tripped of a tree root on my way back. I'll be fine in a day or so.
 However, if you are what you say you are, I could use some help. You see, I happen to be a member of The Harpers and my superiors tasked me with trying to find the grimoir of a mage called Bowgentle. I've looked everywhere I can think of except one. Near the ruined village of Conyberry lives a creature, a Banshee. It is rumored that, for a price, she will provide an answer to one question. I traveled there and found her home but she would not appear for me, no matter how I tried.
 'If you take this silver comb to her lair, I believe that she may appear and, if she does, I would ask that you ask her about the spellbook. It may be the only way I will ever find it.
 'If you can get an answer, I can offer a few coins and a few reviving potions as payment.'


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
If Castagyr was disappointed that Garaele was injured from tripping rather than something more nefarious, he certainly did not show it. But having to run an errand for the woman to retrieve something from a banshee was not what he expected.  Still, the woman had been friendly enough.

"I suppose I could aid you, Sister. I know not if my quest will take me near Conyberry yet, but when it is time to depart I can certainly come by and pick up the silver comb if our travels will take us in that direction. May I ask what you intend to do with this grimoir and why the Harpers what you to get it?"

Then he changed the subject back to his original question. "Have you heard of any goblin and bandits being troublesome then? What about the Black Spider or Spider leader?"


----------



## mips42 (Oct 24, 2015)

At your reply, Garaeles hopeful expression fades. 'I don't know anything about a spider, other than the ones in my garden. As for Goblins, they're always around, usually in the hills. They're kind of cowardly, you know. Unless they outnumber you. As for bandits? Just the local ones. Maybe check with some of the locals at the inn, that's usually a good place for rumors and such.' She stands and grabs her crude stick 'now, if you'll pardon me, I have dinner to prepare.'


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
Castagyr caught that Garaele was disappointed, but the old woman had a habit of not answering questions and took his words as rejection.

His voice was kind and patient, "Sister, Garaele, I did not say that would not help you."

"Until I learn more about these threats to the area from goblins and bandits, I just cannot promise since I have come for a different purpose. But if my quest takes me in the direction of Conyberry, then I shall return to pick up the silver comb to indeed visit the banshee to ask your question."

"However you did not answer my questions about what you intend to use the grimoire for and why the Harper's want it."


----------



## mips42 (Oct 24, 2015)

' "Do"? Why study it, of course. Bowgentle was one of the finest mages the Harpers ever sponsored. There could be historical references, unknown spells, elixers, personal notes or who know what else.
 'You are right, good dragonborne, you have your own purposes. Be well and I hope to see you again'


----------



## Axel (Oct 25, 2015)

Brlo had stood silently near the door, arms folded, through the whole exchange. He looked as emotional as a rock, but was rather bemused by the whole exchange. 

_Castagyr, he's a strange one. I don't know if it's the paladin or the dragon in him that makes him go looking for trouble. Anyone'd think he's trying to right the wrongs of the world all by his lonesome..._

Sensing the interview was over, he unfolded his arms and opened the door. "C'mon Castagyr. Ye cannot fix t'world in a day. It be time for some food fresher' rations in any case."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
Castagyr bid the old woman farewell and left her home with the dwarf. 

Once outside, he said, "Brlo, that is twice you have tried to give me advice. I am not claiming a mission to save the world, but we are here for a purpose."

"But as it stands, the tavern is the next likely place to seek information so we might as well go there and take sustenance while we are at it."

"Though, we might have to consider doing something about those Redbrand thugs everyone has mentioned."

Walking across the green, Castagyr was wary of these local hooligans that were mentioned before. He headed towards the Stonehill Inn.


----------



## Axel (Oct 26, 2015)

"Aye, I could fancy a bite o' fresh food," Brlo replied, walking quickly to keep pace with the far taller dragonborn. 

"If yer be offended by m'advice, I be sorry. Y'be forgettin' I been in th'world a few years longer'n you. Sure, we can fight these red bands. But temorro', when we're gone? Who be fightin' em then?" Brlo paused to scratch his neck, absently stroking his beard as he continued. 

"People gotta take responsibility for th'community they live in. Y'canna have outsiders always fixin' things up."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2015)

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
Castagyr glanced at his dwarven companion as they approached the inn. He kept his voice low,  "Tis not that I am seeking to help them with a local problem the town should handle. Not unless they really ask."

"It is just that we might not have much of a choice as we ask around. It could be awkward to refuse their request for help."

"And these thugs could very well be looking for a confrontation whether we seek it or not. Best be prepared, that is all."


----------



## Axel (Oct 27, 2015)

Brlo glances up at the dragonborn, squinting against the sun that silhouetted him. "Aye, it bein' hard t'say no t'folks 't need'n' help, 'n all." 

He pressed on toward the inn, thumping the butt of his staff into the ground with each stride with more vigour than before. "Mebbe we be need'n some allies a'g'in a score. Even o' cowards. Yer seen any likely young lads t'day?"


----------



## mips42 (Oct 28, 2015)

You walk across the open space of the town green and into the Stonehill inn. The Inn is fairly open, the timber of the walls scrubbed to a pale yellow, the fieldstone and mortar base in good repair.
 In the common room, you can hear someone speaking.

[sblock=Grat's story]
'Before history began, there was nothing. No land, no sea, no air, no stars or moons. All was as empty as this table before me' A small titter ripples across the room. The matron quickly brings a mug, cup and a small plate of food to the table and quickly leaves.
'Then Bahamet and the other goodly Gods looked out over this blackness and commanded light! But no light appeared. The commanded the land, sea and air to form, but they did not. Bahamet himself rose his mighty fist and commanded the stars and moons to exist but, again, the inky blackness stared back at him, unmoved by His commands.
'Then, the dark gods came. Gruumsh, Lolth, Asmodeus and the rest, The dark maiden Tiamat at their front. She said unto them "What ever might the matter be, brothers?"
And they did reply "We wish for a place to have fish and fowl, birds and plants and Men also but it will not form."
'"Ah" said she in her guise as a beautiful maiden with a multi-hued gown, "I know the reason, though it will not please thee."
'The goodly gods did stare at each other in confusion. How could she, the face of wickedness, now something that they did not? They did ask "what is it you know, Queen of Darkness? why will the heavens not answer us?"
'Now, in truth this was because She and the other dark ones had broken the spells of the goodly gods. However, she said unto the Goodly Gods "Why, it is because you are trying to create perfection, of course. No bird nor beast nor man may survive in perfection. He would become lazy and do no thing that was not needed. For Men to survive, they need imperfection."
'The goodly gods looked at each other, this seemed to not make sense and They did say unto Her "Why is this so?"
'"Men," she did reply "cannot be perfect, though you may create them for, in perfection, they become as gossamer and cannot stand even the slightest imperfection. But, in imperfection, men can stand, work and strive. They can hope, dream and call unto You to fulfill them that one thing that would destroy them utterly. And so, in order to bring the stars, moons, lands, seas and men also into being, you require Imperfection. to put it plainly," She said with a grin all of sweetness and malice "You need Us" And she did sweep her arms out to bring her fellow dark gods into the circle with her.
'The goodly gods were sore pressed. They had striven to create and had been denied, seemingly by their own perfection. For a time they did confer and, in the end, did agree to work with Her and the others and, together, did they cause the stars and moons to be. With mere thought did they create the lands, seas, fish and fowl. And finally, did they create the intelligent races. Humans, Elves, Dwarves and all the rest and, in their hears they put the desire for perfection that the goodly gods did shine by example but also did the dark Gods put the capacity for cruelty and greed.
'Finally, when all was complete, the gods did look upon their creation and did bless it, and the world became whole, though a fully imperfect whole.'
[/sblock]

 A group of tired and worn-looking people sit and one of the larger tables, still in their armor and devouring plates of delicious smelling food.

OOC: Congrats, You met up with the rest of the party.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*

[section][sblock=Mini-stats]Castagyr
*Init* +1, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18; *HP* 11; *Current:* 11
*Conditions in effect:* Fire resistance
*Dragon Breath:* 1/1 avail
*Divine Sense:* 3/3 avail
*Healing Hands:* 5/5 points avail
*Weapon in Hand:* Lance
[/sblock]​[/section]
Castagyr had not seen anyone that was obviously causing trouble hanging out front of the inn. Maybe the Redbrands were not this scourge to the village as they were led to believe. He entered the inn during some bard’s tale… at least he assumed it was a bard relating a tale.

“Well, Brlo. There are some potential hard cases,” he said quietly as he nodded towards the group of them at a larger table. But two of them left their table to join the old story-teller.

“That might be a place to start.”


[sblock=OOC]Should we switch to the new thread, then?[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Oct 29, 2015)

OOC: Sure. Go for it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2015)

*OOC:*


Aye, aye.  After Axel posts for Brlo (here or there), my next IC post for Castagyr will be in the other thread.


----------



## Axel (Oct 31, 2015)

"Aye, they look a likely bunch. A dwarf with 'em too. Looks like a cousin o' mine too!"

Edit: happy to move. Just busy his eeekend


----------

